# Авиация > До 1945 >  АВИАЦИЯ НКВД СССР

## alexvolf



----------


## alexvolf

ЧУПРОВ Илья Михайлович

Родился в 1907 году в г. Иркутске в семье рабочего. Русский. Образование высшее военное.После окончания четырехлетней школы в 1919 начал самостоятельную трудовую жизнь летом трудился пастухом, а зимой - чернорабочим на инженерных складах СибВО.С 1929 - командир взвода в ОДОН ОГПУ им. Ф.Э.Дзержинского.В 1932-33 - курсовой командир в 1-й Ново-Петергофской пограншколе ОГПУ, командир бронеплощадки, начальник штаба конно-артиллерийского дивизиона войск ОГПУ в Тбилиси.В декабре 1933 направлен на учебу в Борисоглебскую авиашколу ВС РККА, В школе успешно закончил курс обучения на самолетах По-2, Р-5, И-3, И-5. В 1935, по окончании учебы служил командиром звена, затем - авиаотряда 3-й авиаэскадрильи УПВО НКВД Казахстана - Казахского округа ПВ НКВД (г. Алма-Ата). В 1937-38 во главе отряда участвовал в ряде чекистско-войсковых операций НКВД по ликвидации бандформирований в высокогорных районах 
Казахстана, за что был удостоен ордена Ленина. С 1938 - командир 6-го отдельного авиаотряда Белорусского УПВ НКВД в Минске.С 1939 - начальник Авиаотдела ГУПВ НКВД СССР, а затем, после расформирования Отдела, - командир авиабригады и помощник начальника пограничных войск НКВД СССР по авиации. В 1943 участвовал в обеспечении  перелета правительственной делегации СССР на Тегеранскую конференцию. С апреля 1946 - начальник авиации ПВ МВД/МГБ/МВД, а с апреля 1957 - КГБ при СМ СССР. В 1947 окончил ВА СА им. М.В.Фрунзе, в 1954 - Высшие 
академические курсы усовершенствования при АГШ ВС СССР. В 1963 вышел в отставку.С 1963 работал во ВНИИНТИ, в середине 80-х вышел на пенсию, занимался большой общественной работой.25.02.2003 И.М.Чупров скончался на 96 году жизни. Похоронен в Москве.Автор ряда книг («Авиация в охране границ», «Под крылом - граница», «Связь поколений», «История авиации Пограничных войск», «Во главе Пограничных 
войск»). Незадолго до смерти закончил книгу «Золотые звезды соколов России», но при жизни выйти в свет ей было не суждено из-за отсутствия средств.

Награжден орденами: 2--Ленина (19.10.1938), Суворова 2 степ. (1944), Красного Знамени, Отечественной войны 1 степ., 2--Красной Звезды (1943), Жукова (20.02.1997); медалями; лауреат литературной премии ФПС РФ «Золотой венец границы» в номинации «Проза». 

Полковник (1937), генерал-майор авиации (1.04.1943).

----------


## alexvolf

РАЗОРЕНОВ Алексей Антонович

Родился в 1899 в д. Большая Погорелка Весьегонского уезда Тверской губернии (ныне - Краснохолмского района Тверской области) в семье крестьянина. Русский. Обр. незак. высшее.В феврале 1918 участвовал в боях под Нарвой, был ранен, по выздоровлении в 1919 ушел в РККА политбойцом и прошел в ее частях путь от города Глазова до Забайкалья.В 1920-30 служил в органах ОО ВЧК-ОГПУ. В 1930 зачислен слушателем командного факультета ВА РККА им. Н.Е.Жуковского. Там же без отрыва  основного курса обучения выдержал испытание за курс школы 
летчиков-наблюдателей и получил квалификацию военного летчика-наблюдателя. В 1932 по окончании академии с отличием направлен для службы в авиацию пограничных войск.С 10.07.1934 – начальник отделения, а затем – начальник Инспекции авиации 5-го Отдела ГУПВО НКВД СССР. С 1.01.1935 - начальник отделения боевой подготовки и заместитель начальника Авиационного отдела ГУПВО НКВД СССР. 15.09.1936 назначен командиром-военкомом 3-й авиаэскадрильи войск НКВД СССР. 7.01.1937 приказ отменен, Разоренов зачислен в резерв комсостава ГУПВО.С января 1937 – начальник Авиаотдела ГУПВО НКВД СССР, а с 26.03.1939 – Авиаотдела ГУПВ НКВД СССР.29.04.1939 арестован. 20.01.1940 по обвинению в участии в контрреволюционной заговорщической организации в органах и войсках НКВД приговорен ВКВС СССР к ВМН. 21.01.1940 расстрелян. 27.12.1940 посмертно  лишен государственных наград. Кремирован. Прах захоронен в общей могиле на Донском кладбище в Москве.
17.12.1955 определением ВКВС СССР приговор отменен и дело прекращено за отсутствием состава преступления. Посмертно реабилитирован. 

Награжден орденами: - Красного Знамени: № 249-17.11.1934 («за боевые заслуги в деле охраны госграницы); - Красного Знамени: № 57-2.01.1937 («за особые заслуги в деле борьбы с врагами трудящихся»), - Красной Звезды (№ 3348: 7.03.1938).Знаком Почетного работника ВЧК-ГПУ (XV).

 Майор (1935), полковник (1937)

 P.S.  Обратите внимание на форму полковника Разоренова- петлицы НКВД с характерными авиационными крылышками.Нарукавная нашивка соответствует ВВС,а не НКВД...

----------


## alexvolf

К началу Великой Отечественной войны в состав Пограничных войск НКВД СССР входила Отдельная авиационная бригада (ОАБ; номера не имела) под командованием полковника И.М.Чупрова. 

Организационно ОАБ составляли:
- Управление ОАБ с узлом связи (аэродром Быково под Москвой) 
- 1-я отдельная авиационная эскадрилия ГУПВ (аэродром Быково) 
- 2-я отдельная авиационная эскадрилия Приморского УПВ НКВД (смешанная бомбардировочно-морская разведывательная; аэродром Елизово и 
гидроаэродром Петропавловск-Камчатский)
- 3-я отдельная авиационная эскадрилия Казахского УПВ НКВД  (аэродром Алма-Ата) 
- 4-я отдельная авиационная эскадрилия Туркменского УПВ НКВД (аэродром Мары) 
- 5-я отдельная авиационная эскадрилия ГУЛАГ НКВД (ББК-Карелии),
- 6-я отдельная авиационная эскадрилия Черноморского УПВ НКВД (бомбардировочная; аэродром Старый Крым/Коктебель)
- 7-я отдельная авиационная эскадрилия Черноморского УПВ НКВД (морская разведывательная; гидроаэродром Хаджибей )
- 8-я отдельная авиационная эскадрилия Среднеазиатского УПВ НКВД (аэродром Ташкент)
- 9-я отдельная авиационная эскадрилия Забайкальского УПВ НКВД (аэродром Белая под Читой)
- 10-я отдельная авиационная эскадрилия Белорусского УПВ НКВД (аэродром Каролин под Гродно)
- 11-я отдельная авиационная эскадрилия Прибалтийского УПВ НКВД(смешанная бомбардировочно-морская разведывательная на острове Эзель/Сааремаа)
- 2-е отдельное морское авиационное звено 4-го Архангельского пограничного  отряда НКВД (гидроаэродром Ягодник)
- 1-я окружная авиационно-ремонтная мастерская ГУПВ (аэродром Быково) 

 Данные собраны исследователем-историком К.Б.Стрельбицким

----------


## alexvolf

Еще одно замечательное фото полковника Разоренова и его адьютанта в окружение женского коллектива.Личность женщины (слева от Разоренова-выясняется...)

----------


## Холостяк

Поддержу тему!
Униформа летчика НКВД и знаки различия:




ПОВСЕДНЕВНАЯ ФУРАЖКА АВИАЦИИ ПОГРАНИЧНЫХ ВОЙСК НКВД СССР
*Введена приказом Народного Комиссара Внутренних Дел СССР № 275 от 15 июля 1937 года.*



Суконная фуражка с зеленой тульей и темносиним околышем. Подкладка фуражки - сатиновая. Подтулейник - из дермантина. Перед фуражки прямой, слегка выпуклый, с жесткой стойкой, внутрь вставляется металлический каркас. Высота околыша фуражки 4,3-4,5 см. Высота тульи 4,8-5,0 см. Козырек фуражки фибровый, черный, лакированный, удлиненной формы. Над козырьком, к желтым форменным латунным пуговицам, пристегнут черного цвета подбородный ремешок. 
По верхнему краю околыша и тульи – кант малинового цвета. 
C 1938 года на околыше и тулье – эмблема авиации аналогичная эмблеме авиации РККА.

----------


## alexvolf

Согласно данным приведенным на сайте "РККА" авиация НКВД совместно с НКлеспром (курировало ГУЛАГ НКВД) имела на апрель месяц 1941г в своем составе120 самолетов (в скобках указано число неисправных-42 един.) следующих типов:

МП-1 с двигателем М-17- (6) един,МП-1бис_М-34-7 (1)един,П-5 бис_М-17-28(7) един.,ПЛ-5-5(1)един,Ш-2-2 един,У-2_М-11-22(9)един,СП_М-11-13(2)един,С2_М-11-4(1) един,ПС-7_М-17-4(1) един.

НКлеспром имел в своем составе Р5-1 един,ПЛ-5-1един,СП_М-11-16(2)един,У-2-6(1)единиц. (список возможно не полный...)

На снимках использование самолетов для доставки золота с магаданских приисков в центр.

----------


## zjn

> Поддержу тему!
> Униформа летчика НКВД и знаки различия:


А это не форма авиации погранвойск?
Понимаю что погранвойска входили в НКВД. 
Сильно напоминает форму авиации погранвойск КГБ СССР. Толко околыш на фуражке был черный.

----------


## Холостяк

> А это не форма авиации погранвойск?
> Понимаю что погранвойска входили в НКВД. 
> Сильно напоминает форму авиации погранвойск КГБ СССР. Толко околыш на фуражке был черный.


 
*Органы и войска НКВД и НКГБ СССР*



*Комбриг в повседневной форме, авиация пограничных войск НКВД*
*(1937 - 1940)* 


ФРЕНЧ ДЛЯ КОМАНДНОГО И НАЧАЛЬСТВУЮЩЕГО СОСТАВА АВИАЦИИ НКВД СССР


*Введен приказом Народного Комиссара Внутренних Дел СССР № 275 от 15 июля 1937 года.*


Френч аналогичный френчу ВВС РККА из сукна или камвольной ткани темносинего цвета, на хлопчатобумажной подкладке до низа. Открытый, однобортный, без хлястика, с застежкой на четыре больших форменных пуговицы. 
Воротник френча отложной, рукава двухшовные с мысообразными обшлагами. Нагрудные карманы - накладные с бантовыми складками и трехмысовыми клапанами, с застежкой на одну форменную пуговицу, боковые карманы прорезные с клапанами такой же формы, как нагрудные. 
На концах воротника пришиваются петлицы. На воротнике и обшлагах френч имеет кант малинового цвета. 
Френч носится с белой рубашкой и с галстуком темного цвета. 

*Отменен постановлением СОВЕТА НАРОДНЫХ КОМИССАРОВ СОЮЗА ССР И ЦЕНТРАЛЬНОГО КОМИТЕТА ВКП(б) № 129-55СС от 18 января 1941г.*
_Переход на новые виды обмундирования начать с 1 октября 1941г. и полностью закончить к концу 1942г. Выдачу вновь вводимых на снабжение предметов обмундирования производить по истечении сроков носки предметов старой формы._ 

 
*Заместитель командующего пограничными войсками НКВД СССР*
*по авиации комбриг И.М.Чупров.* 
 
*Полковник в повседневной форме, авиация пограничной охраны НКВД*
*(1936)* 

ГИМНАСТЕРКА ДЛЯ КОМАНДНОГО И НАЧАЛЬСТВУЮЩЕГО СОСТАВА ОРГАНОВ И ВОЙСК НКВД

*Введена приказами Народного Комиссара Внутренних Дел СССР № 396 (по ГУГБ) и № 399 (по ГУПВО) от 27 декабря 1935 года.*


Воротник гимнастерки стояче-отложной с застежкой на два крючка и петли. На воротнике нашиты петлицы. Передний разрез гимнастерки прикрыт планкой и имеет открытую застежку на трех малых форменных пуговицах. На груди два накладных кармана с трехмысковыми клапанами, с застёжкой на одну малую форменную пуговицу. 
Рукава - двухшовные, с четырьмя складками внизу, с разрезными обшлагами-манжетами, с застежкой на две малые форменные пуговицы. На воротнике и обшлагах гимнастерка имеет кант из золотистого или серебристого сутажа. Цвет сутажа для среднего и старшего начсостава - серебристый, для высшего - золотистый.

*Отменена приказом Народного Комиссара Внутренних Дел СССР № 275 от 15 июля 1937 года.*


*БРЮКИ "БРИДЖИ" ДЛЯ КОМАНДНОГО И НАЧАЛЬСТВУЮЩЕГО СОСТАВА ОРГАНОВ И ВОЙСК НКВД СССР*

*Введены приказами Народного Комиссара Внутренних Дел СССР № 396 (по ГУГБ) и № 399 (по ГУПВО) от 27 декабря 1935 года.*

*Брюки изготовляются из шерстяной ткани темносинего цвета. Они состоят из двух передних и двух задних половинок, имеют два боковых прорезных кармана, один часовой карман, один задний карман, два поясных затяжника и внизу штрипки. Брюки застегиваются на пять пуговиц и один крючок. По боковому шву брюки имеют малиновый кант.*

*Отменены приказом Народного Комиссара Внутренних Дел СССР № 126 от 18 февраля 1943 года.*




 
*Начальник авиационного отдела ГУПВО НКВД СССР*
*полковник Разоренов А.А. 1936 год.*

----------


## Холостяк

ЕДИНОЕ ПОХОДНОЕ СНАРЯЖЕНИЕ 
для среднего, старшего и высшего начальствующего состава сухопутных и воздушных сил РККА (НКВД)
*Введено приказом РВС СССР № 183 от 19 сентября 1932 года.*



I. В состав комплекта снаряжения входят:
1. Поясной ремень - шириной 50 мм с двухшпеньковой, пятистенной пряжкой и находной шлевкой; для придания стойкости, и внешнего вида, с внутренней стороны ремень подшит тонкой кожей и прострочен.
2. Две поясные короткие муфты – каждая муфта имеет одно полукольцо вверху и два полукольца внизу; к верхним полукольцам пристегиваются концы плечевых ремней, к нижним — полевая сумка и короткий и длинный пасики для шашки.
3. Два длинных задних плечевых ремня — один конец ремня имеет отверстия для шпенька пряжки передних плечевых ремней; на другом конце пробито по два отверстия с прорезями и имеется по одной запонке для пристегивания к верхним полукольцам короткой муфты и носильных петель кобура.
4. Два коротких передних плечевых ремня — на одном конце каждого ремня пришита пятистенная одношпенъковая пряжка, на другом пробито по два отверстия с прорезями и имеется по одной запонке для пристегивания к верхним полукольцам короткой муфты и носильных петель кобура.
5. Кобур для револьвера — с двумя поясными носильными петлями, нашитыми на наружной стороне задней стенки кобура и гнездами для протирки; каждая петля имеет в верхней части полукольцо для пристегивания концов переднего и заднего плечевых ремней.
6. Полевая сумка - с двумя носильными ремнями, нашитыми на наружной стороне задней стенки; к концам носильных ремней пришиты застежки-карабины, при помощи которых сумка пристегивается к нижним полукольцам поясных муфт.
7.Палетка - двухстворчатая, с плечевым носильным ремнем и матерчатой прокладкой между пластинками целлулоида.
8. Револьверный ремень - с двумя малыми карабинами по концам для пристегивания к кольцу рукоятки револьвера и полукольцу носильной петли кобура или пятистенной пряжки переднего плечевого ремня.
9. Чехол и шнур для свистка - надеваемые на длинный правый задний плечевой ремень.
10. Короткий пасик для шашки.
11. Длинный пасик для шашки.
12. Фляга — емкостью в 3/4 литра; алюминиевая, с навинчивающейся пробкой.
13. Чехол для фляги -суконный, с ременным приспособлением для одевания фляги на поясной ремень.

II. Снаряжение изготовляется из яловой полувальной кожи темно-коричневого цвета.
III. Все соединительные детали: пряжки, полукольца, карабины, запонки изготовляются из никелированной железной проволоки (белого цвета).
IV. Снаряжение допускает возможность двух способов носки: с двумя плечевыми ремнями и с одним плечевым ремнём. В последнем случае обе части (передняя и задняя) плечевого ремня концами пристегиваются к полукольцам носильных петель кобура для револьвера, а длинная задняя часть плечевого ремня проходит через левое плечо, перекрещивая грудь слева направо. В целях правильной эксплуатации снаряжения и сбережения его, плечевые ремни, при длительной носке с одним ремнем, следует периодически менять. 
V. Пригонка снаряжения по росту заключается в пригонке длины задних плечевых ремней, уменьшение которой производится путем перестегивания шпенька пряжки передних ремней или прорезания дополнительных отверстий для запонки на концах задних ремней, а в крайнем случае, обрезкой заднего конца ремня. Наибольшая длина заднего ремня должна быть рассчитана на носку снаряжения с одним ремнем поверх шинели.
1. Начальствующим составам военно-воздушных сил при всех формах одежды снаряжение носится с одним плечевым ремнем.

2. В состав комплекта снаряжения при различных формах одежды и родах оружия входят следующие детали:

- при повседневной форме вне службы: поясной ремень, задний плечевой рамень, передний плечевой ремень, револьверный кобур и револьверный ремень;
- на службе вне строя (кроме того) - полевая сумка;
- в строю (кроме того) - две поясные муфты и чехол для свистка со шнуром.
- при караульно-походной форме добавляются; палетка, фляга в чехле, футляр с биноклем и противогаз.
Примечания: Среднему, старшему и высшему начсоставу при состоянии «вне службы» в общественных местах (театрах, цирках, кино, клубах, магазинах, базарах, банях и тп.) разрешается быть без оружия. При повседневной форме одежды и нахождении «на службе вне строя» и «в строю» взамен полевой сумки разрешается носить палетку.
3. При всех формах одежды револьверный кобур должен располагаться на правом боку несколько спереди так чтобы в положении «смирно» застежной ремешок кобура не закрывался правой рукой; револьверный ремень одним концом должен быть пристегнутым к кольцу рукоятки револьвера, а вторым - к полукольцу передней носильной петли кобура.
4. При нахождении «на службе вне строя» полевую сумку разрешается носить в левой руке, не пристегнутой к поясному ремню, а палетку (взамен сумки) — на плечевом ремне с левого бока.
5. При нахождении «на службе в строю» полевую сумку иметь пристегнутой к муфтам поясного ремня, а чехол и шнур для свистка — на заднем плечевом ремне выше пряжки.
6. При караульно-походной форме одежды носятся:
а) чехол и шнур для свистка — с левой стороны груди на заднем плечевом ремне;
б) фляга в чехле — на поясном ремне на правом боку, сзади кобура, а в походе в любом месте пояса, где удобнее;
в) бинокль в футляре — на поясном ремне справа от поясной пряжки; плечевой носильный ремень футляра должен быть при этом одет на шею;
г) противогаз в сумке — поверх снаряжения, на плечевой перевязи через правое плечо так, чтобы сумка противогаза располагалась на левом боку сзади полевой сумки, верхним краем на уровне пояса.

----------


## Холостяк

*НАРУКАВНЫЕ ЗНАКИ РАЗЛИЧИЯ КОМАНДНОГО*
*И НАЧАЛЬСТВУЮЩЕГО СОСТАВА ОРГАНОВ И ВОЙСК НКВД СССР.*
*Введены приказами Народного Комиссара Внутренних Дел СССР № 331 (по ГУПВО) от 22 октября 1935 года и № 396 (по ГУГБ) от 27 декабря 1935 года.*

 
Знак представляет собой вышитую, для пограничных войск на зеленом сукне, для всех остальных - на краповом, красную звезду, окантованную вышивкой золотого цвета - от комиссара госбезопасности 1 ранга (командарма 1 ранга войск НКВД) до майора госбезопасности (комбрига войск НКВД) и серебряного цвета - от капитана госбезопасности (полковника войск НКВД) до лейтенанта госбезопасности (капитана войск НКВД).*Отменены приказом Народного Комиссара Внутренних Дел СССР № 278 от 15 июля 1937 года.*

----------


## Холостяк

НАРУКАВНЫЙ ЗНАК ВВС НКВД 
*Введен приказом ОГПУ № 1058 от 20 ноября 1932 года.*
В соответствии с приказом НКВД СССР № 275 от 15 июля 1937 года, нарукавный знак полагался всему командному и начальствующему составу ВВС НКВД, кроме комначсостава морской пограничной авиации. В ВВС НКВД наряду с авиацией так же входили гидро-глиссерные и аэросанные части.*Отменен приказом Наркома Внутренних Дел СССР № 126 от 18 февраля 1943 года.*

----------


## Холостяк

**

*Авиационный моторист морских частей пограничной охраны НКВД
(1932 - 1937)*



*Авиамоторист морпогранохраны НКВД Андрей N.**
*

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый Холостяк
 Огромное спасибо."Откель такая благодать"? сноску не дадите?

От себя добавлю фото авиатора НКВД (ОГПУ 1931г??) с редкими знаками различия

----------


## Холостяк

> Уважаемый Холостяк
> Огромное спасибо."Откель такая благодать"? сноску не дадите?




Есть такой сайтик - http://www.rkka.ru/index.htm

----------


## Петрович

> Уважаемый Холостяк
>  Огромное спасибо."Откель такая благодать"? сноску не дадите?
> 
> От себя добавлю фото авиатора НКВД (ОГПУ 1931г??) с редкими знаками различия


Извиняюсь, а каким местом данный летчик ГВФ относится к авиации ОГПУ?

----------


## alexvolf



----------


## alexvolf

В феврале 1939 лета,согласно директивы НКВД начальником БАМ-строя  назначают инженера НКПС ст.майора НКВД Федора Гвоздевского.Как начиналось строительство писать не имеет  смысла  (инфо о Бам-строе 30-х можно найти в нете).Трассировку магистрали согласно проекта выполняли летчики НКВД.
 Отсутствие топографических карт и радиосвязи не мешало с воздуха определять наиболее выгодные участки для трассы-после чего пилот-наблюдатель составив карту сбрасывал ее с вымпелом в расположение отряда.По мере удаления трассы от оборудованного аэродрома,летчики НКВД БАМ-строя перешли к использованию
гидросамолета конструкции Шаврова Ш-2.Летчики авиации НКВД не только вели разведку трассы,но и доставляли необходимые грузы-корм для лошадей,взрывчатку и т.д. и т.п.Знаменитым на весь БАМ -строй стал летчик НКВД В.С.Скорик (у него было интересное имя-Высокий отчество Сергеевич) который фактически в одиночку
провел всю аэрофотосьемку местности от Нижнеангарска до Калакана и дальше Южно-Муйский возвышенности летая на Ш-2.Летчик прекрасно знал,что в случае аварии самолета надеятся он мог только на себя.В конце 1940г в Нелятах был построен гидропорт.В том же году на Шамаш-горе (высота - 2374м.) разбился АНТ-4 Бам-строя. Люди находившиеся на борту не пострадали.Но летчик НКВД Швидовский был отдан под суд и получил 10 лет ИТЛ.С началом войны строительство магистрали Бам-строй НКВД было заморожено,а затем остановлено.

----------


## alexvolf

После начала Великой Отечественной войны в составе 1-й ОАД ПВ НКВД (аэродром Быково) был сформирован 1-й ИАП войск НКВД.Командир – майор В.В. Емельянов; военком – батальонный комиссар Л.П. Азаров, начальник штаба – капитан – Г.Г. Софин, старший инженер – военинженер 3 ранга Е.К. Шеверга).Полк имел на вооружении истребители МиГ-3.Совместно с 6-м авиакорпусом,1 ИАП НКВД прикрывал воздушное пространство Москвы от  налётов немецких бомбардировщиков в секторе Коломна – Кашира.
В 1943 г. 1-й ИАП ПВ НКВД был передан ПВО и стал 11-м ИАП,6-го авиакорпуса ПВО.Помимо истребительного полка,1-я ОАД имела в своем составе бомбардировочный полк имевщий на вооружении самолеты Пе-2 (полк был без номера,и о нем мало,что известно).Кроме этого в состав 1-й ОАД был включен отдельный полк десантно-транспортной авиации имевший на вооружении самолеты Ли-2.Командир полка п/полковник Сычёв. Экипажи этого полка выполняли специальные задания – по заброске разведгрупп в тыл противника,вылеты к партизанам и т.д.

На фото: 1941г. ст.Быково летчики ОАБ ПВ НКВД

----------


## alexvolf

О некоторых летчиках войск НКВД -Героях Советского Союза.

Герой Советского Союза гвардии подполковник Николай Куприянович Дилигей 
                                         (1911-1945) 

В 1937г выпускник 2-й авиашколы ПВ НКВД г Харьков лейтенант Дилигей был направлен в 3-ю эскадрилью УПВ НКВД Казахской СССР.Летал на самолете Р-10 охраняя государственную границу с воздуха.Весной 1941г Дилигей,в звании ст.лейтенант (как-то медленно шла карьера) был направлен для прохождения дальнейшей службы в Гродно (ЗапОВО).В начале войны, сентябре 1941г Дилигей был отозван в Москву и направлен в 10-й ИАП НКВД 24 резервной армии.В то время резервной армией командовал генерал-майор НКВД К.И.Ракутин ( погиб звание Герой Советского Союза присвоено посмертно).В течении 1941-44гг Дилигей выполнил 172 (219) боевых вылета,провел 49 воздушных боев,лично сбил 20 самолетов противника.
Освоил самолеты МиГ-3,Як-1,З-39,Як-7 
16 апреля 1944 года майора Н. Дилигея назначили командиром 508-го ИАП 205-й истребительной авиационной Кировоградской дивизии 7-го истребительного авиакорпуса 5-й воздушной армии.27 октября 1944г. полку было присвоен новый номер 213 и звание гвардейский.В том же году за личное мужество и умелое руководство полком майор Дилигей был представлен к ордену Красного Знамени, а за бои под Кировоградом гвардии майор Дилигей был представлен к званию ГСС(медаль №4280).
Далее происходят непонятные события (повторять сплетни не хочу),но 30 января 1945г гвардии п/полковника,ГСС Дилигей отстраняют от службы,а затем приказом снимают с занимаемой должности командира полка и переводят на должность летчика-инспектора 11 истребительного корпуса 3-й воздушной армии.Погиб Н.К.Дилигей в авиакатастрофе,3 октября 1945г.Похоронен был в Кенигсберге.

----------


## alexvolf

Герой Советского Союза,гвардии капитан Мещеряков Иван Иванович
                                           3. 9. 1908 - 8. 2. 1942

Мещеряков Иван Иванович командир эскадрильи 5-го гвардейского истребительного авиационного полка (47-я смешанная авиационная дивизия, Калининский фронт) - гвардии капитан. Родился 3 сентября 1908 года в селе Нижняя Добринка ныне Жирновского района Волгоградской области. Русский. Член ВКП(б) с 1932 года. Окончил 7 классов. В РККА с 1930 года. В 1938 году окончил лётное отделение Харьковского  училища НКВД имени Ф.Э.Дзержинского.

На фронтах Великой Отечественной войны с июня 1941 года. Командир звена 129-го истребительного авиационного полка (47-я смешанная авиационная дивизия, Западный фронт) старший лейтенант Мещеряков И.И. в воздушном бою 20 сентября 1941 года в районе города Ярцево Смоленской области на самолёте МиГ-3 сбил вражеский  бомбардировщик. Продолжая бой и израсходовав боеприпасы, таранил другой бомбардировщик. Сам благополучно произвёл посадку.Всего к декабрю 1941 года совершил 135 боевых вылетов, в 15 воздушных боях сбил 5 самолётов противника. Мещеряков И.И. 8 февраля 1942 года в воздушном бою под городом Ржевом Калининской области на ЛаГГ-3 второй раз таранил вражеский самолёт, но погиб и сам.Звание Героя Советского Союза Ивану Ивановичу Мещерякову присвоено посмертно 5 мая 1942 года.Награждён орденами Ленина, Красного Знамени, Красной Звезды. В Волгограде на улице, носящей его имя, установлена мемориальная доска, а на родине - бюст Героя.



                  Биография предоставлена А.Е.Мельниковым

 Материал принадлежит сайту  -Патриотический интернет проект "Герои Страны".

----------


## alexvolf

Продолжать выкладывать биографии летчиков НКВД,которым было присвоено звание ГСС и дважды ГСС, считаю не имеет смысла т.к. большинство биографий можно найти на указанном выще сайте.Даю короткий список фамилий летчиков ГСС:Голубев В.М.(дважду ГСС),Говорухин Л.А.,Володин А.И.,Добровольский Ю.А.,Мартынов А.П.,Маслов И.В.,МаресьевА.П.,Новоселов К.В.,Писарев Г.В.,Рыхлов А.Д. и многие другие.
Рассматривая вопрос об авиации НКВД следует указать,что с первых дней войны активное участие в боевых действиях принял личный состав 7-й морской эскадрильи УПВ НКВД и  11-й ОАЭ (Эзель) войск НКВД ПрибОВО. Летчики 10-й АЭ УПВ НКВД (Р-10,аэродром "Каролина" Гродно ЗапОВО)в первые часы войны смогли поднять самолеты в воздух и вступить в бой с немецкими бомбардировщиками и истребителями Ме-109. Бой был не равный-пограничники потеряли три Р-10 но частично сорвали бомбардировку г.Гродно. 22 июня 1941г геройски погибли летчики ПВ НКВД:Пашинин П.Р,Фадеев С.К.,Красовский В.Г. 

 На фото самолет Р-5 УПВ НКВД
Обратите внимание на опознавательный знак на киле самолета- красная звезда на фоне зеленого круга.

----------


## alexvolf

В ТЯЖЕЛЫХ ИСПЫТАНИЯХ ВЕЛИКОЙ ОТЕЧЕСТВЕННОЙ ВОЙНЫ


 22 июня 1941 г. авиационные части, дислоцированные на западной границе, как и все сухопутные и морские части пограничных войск, подверглись внезапному нападению фашистских войск.Аэродром 10-й авиаэскадрильи подвергся жестокой бомбардировке. Не успевшие взлететь самолеты были уничтожены на земле. Оставшиеся в живых авиаторы-пограничники этой эскадрильи продолжали впоследствии боевые действия в частях ВВС Красной Армии, а те, кто сумел 
пробиться из окружения, возвратились в авиабригаду в Быково. Жена летчика-пограничника, сотрудница Гродненского горкома партии Ксения Павловна Карпунина с риском для жизни вывезла из горящего города документы горкома и доставила их в ЦК ВКП (б). Во время войны она была комиссаром, а затем замполитом авиационной эскадрильи полка, которым командовала полковник М. М. Раскова. 
Славно дрались в небе Прибалтики летчики 11-й отдельной авиационной эскадрильи под командованием опытного чекиста-пограничника майора Н. Н. Петрова. Базируясь на о. Сааремаа (Эзель), эскадрилья охраняла границу по побережью от о. Пранг-ли, что севернее Таллинна, на юг до Паланги. В первые дни войны самолеты СБ этой эскадрильи вели разведку прибрежных вод, прикрывали с воздуха подступы к островам Сааремаа и Даго. 
22 июня звено самолетов под командованием капитана Самохина и штурмана Козелькова провело бомбардировку колонны противника в районе населенного пункта Руцава, где вела оборонительные бои комендатура 12-го Либавского пограничного отряда. В результате бомбежки фашисты были рассеяны и понесли значительные потери в живой силе и технике. Неоднократно экипажи самолетов 
капитана Самохина, старших лейтенантов Липницкого, Любчича и других вступали в бой с вражескими истребителями и наносили бомбовые удары по колоннам фашистских войск На пятый день войны эскадрилья в полном составе успешно провела штурмовку механизированной колонны врагов в районе Даугавпилса. В результате было уничтожено много техники и живой силы противника.
 7  июля шестерка самолетов, ведомая майором Петровым и старшим лейтенантом Козельковым, внезапно обрушилась на моторизованную колонну фашистов, переправлявшуюся через Западную Двину. Бомбы падали прямо в цель. Противник был рассеян и понес значительные потери в технике и живой силе.В   первых боях при обороне границы 11-я авиаэскадрилья тесно взаимодействуя с пограничными подразделениями, произвела 75 боевых вылетов на штурмовку вражеских войск и сама понесла большие потери — слишком неравные были силы. Летный состав эскадрильи проявил в этих ожесточенных боях за Родину большое упорство, смелость, мужество и  героизм.
Отличными бойцами показали себя летчики-пограничники Самохин, Анчук, Королев, штурман эскадрильи старший лейтенант Козельков и др.
 В начале июля 1941 г. 11-я эскадрилья была передана в состав 4-й смешанной авиационной дивизии ВВС фронта, морское звено вошло в состав Балтийского флота, а затем было передано в распоряжение разведывательного отдела 7-й армии Северного фронта.Тогда же 6-я авиаэскадрилья, базировавшаяся в Крыму, со всем личным составом и материальной частью перешла в морскую авиацию Черноморского флота. Она влилась в 63-ю авиабригаду ВВС Черноморского флота. 7-я отдельная морская авиаэскадрилья была передана в 82-й отдельный авиационный полк ВВС Черноморского флота.Отдельные гидроавиазвенья, расположенные в Архангельске и в Новой  Ладоге, также влились в части Воздушных Сил Красной Армии и в их составе вели боевые действия до конца войны.
Таким образом, все авиачасти пограничных войск на Севере, западной границе и на Черном море с первых дней войны вошли в состав действующей армии.

 Много славных, незабываемых страниц вписали авиаторы-пограничники в историю пограничных войск на фронтах Великой Отечественной войны.Они охраняли небо Москвы, дрались на Севере, на Балтике, на Черном море. Из числа авиаторов-пограничников выросло много мастеров летного дела, которые стали гордостью пограничной авиации.Особенно отличились в борьбе с фашистскими захватчиками 
/воспитанники авиационного отделения Харьковской пограничной школы имени Ф. Э. Дзержинского. В их числе дважды Герой Советского Союза гвардии майор В. М. Голубев. Его имя не раз называлось на страницах печати рядом с именами прославленных асов А. Покрышкина, И. Кожедуба. Более трехсот раз летал он на выполнение боевых заданий. На его счету сотни уничтоженных танков, автомашин, десятки самолетов.Высокой правительственной наградой отмечен Герой Советского Союза генерал-майор авиации Л. А. Говорухин, участник боев под Сталинградом. Во главе группы штурмовиков он громил окруженные здесь  группировки вражеских войск, скопления фашистских группировок под Нижне-Чирской и в районе Котельникова, активно участвовал в освобождении Украины в составе 1-го Украинского фронта, штурмовал скопления живой силы и боевой техники врага под Киевом и Корсунь-Шевченковским, в районе Житомира и Коростеня. На самые 
трудные и опасные задания Лев Алексеевич лично водил' группу штурмовиков. Всего за годы войны Л. А. Говорухин сделал 198 успешных боевых вылетов, последний из которых был совершен 8 мая 1945 г. в районе чешского города Оломоуц. После войны Л. А. Говорухин командовал авиационной дивизией.
За образцовое выполнение боевых заданий и проявленный при этом героизм звание Героя Советского Союза было присвоено А. Д. Рыхлову и штурману звена эскадрильи Г. В. Писареву.214 боевых вылетов сделал А. Д. Рыхлов за годы войны. Потопил 5 транспортных, 5 быстроходных десантных барж, взорвал склад с 
боеприпасами, торпедировал миноносец в базе и сбил два самолета противника. 25 раз летал в тыл врага, а это значит — 50 раз через линию фронта, и каждый раз приходилось прорываться сквозь губительный огонь зенитной артиллерии. Многократно садился на посадочные площадки, сооруженные партизанами, и доставлял необходимые грузы. За годы войны А. Д. Рыхлов был трижды ранен и 
трижды, едва превозмогая невыносимую боль, тянул самолет до своегоаэродрома, спасая экипаж и машину.Дважды совершил таран немецких самолетов Герой Советского Союза командир эскадрильи гвардии капитан И. И. Мещеряков...


 Из книги И.М.Чупрова "Авиация в охране границы"

----------


## Mig

> ... 22 июня 1941 г. авиационные части, дислоцированные на западной границе, как и все сухопутные и морские части пограничных войск, подверглись внезапному нападению фашистских войск....


Гм-гм...  Т.е. 22 июня 1941 г. внезапному нападению фашистских войск подверглись лишь "авиационные, сухопутные и морские части пограничных войск"?! 
А Красная армия и Красный флот 22.06.41 г. нападению фашистских войск 22 июня 1941 г. разве не подвергались????!!!!!

----------


## alexvolf

> Гм-гм...  Т.е. 22 июня 1941 г. внезапному нападению фашистских войск подверглись лишь "авиационные, сухопутные и морские части пограничных войск"?! 
> А Красная армия и Красный флот 22.06.41 г. нападению фашистских войск 22 июня 1941 г. разве не подвергались????!!!!!


 Уваж.Сергей
 Надеюсь,что все участники форума прекрасно поняли о чем идет речь в книге Чупрова.Если командующий КБФ конт-адмирал Трибуц писал,что 22.06.1941г части КБФ внезапно подверглись удару немецкой авиации- и ЧТО??? не до кого не дошло читая воспоминания что произошло на самом деле?!!!Или по Вашему следует повторять сообщение ТАСС какие  города и села подверглись бомбардировке.Могучий РУССКИЙ язык
может в двух словах не мудруствуя лукаво обьяснить достаточно ясно даже такое явление как полет на другие планеты.Объяснять надеюсь Вам не надо -КАК ЭТО...

----------


## Mig

> Надеюсь,что все участники форума прекрасно поняли о чем идет речь в книге Чупрова.Если командующий КБФ конт-адмирал Трибуц писал,что 22.06.1941г части КБФ внезапно подверглись удару немецкой авиации- и ЧТО???


Так вы кого цитируете: Чупрова или Трибуца? А если Трибуца, то почему Кузнецова, начальника Трибцуца,  не цитируете? 
Если честно, я не понял, каким образом в вашем посте Трибуц относится к книге Чупрова....

----------


## alexvolf

Еще один небольшой отрывок из книги И.М.Чупрова.

Спустя много лет после войны в августе 1963 г. в районе пос. Мотке Суоярвского района Карельской области местными жителями были  обнаружены обломки двух советских самолетов. Из-под обломков были извлечены останки восьми летчиков, оружие и личные документы.Из обнаруженных документов и других источников стало известно, что 29 июля 1941 г., выполняя боевое задание командования ВВС 
Карельского фронта по выброске десанта на финскую территорию, погибли смертью храбрых экипажи двух самолетов 11-й отдельной авиационной эскадрильи пограничных войск в составе: заместителя командира эскадрильи старшего лейтенанта Старостина Василия Петровича, старшего летчика морского звена старшего лейтенанта Федоренко Николая Устиновича, летчика морского звена старшего лейтенанта Савченко Григория Александровича, борттехника воентехника 1 ранга Ребизова Ивана Степановича, борттехника младшего воентехника Ярица Михаила Никифоровича, стрелка-бомбардира морского звена младшего сержанта Кузнецова Ивана Яковлевича. Были обнаружены останки и двух десантников, летевших для выброски в тыл противника. Останки погибших летчиков и десантников были похоронены с воинскими почестями в пос. Мотке...
Массовый героизм проявили авиаторы-пограничники московских полков погранвойск, базировавшихся в Быково.В связи с создавшейся сложной обстановкой и приближением немецко-фашистских войск к столице нашей Родины Москве в сентябре 1941 г. был сформирован 1-й истребительный авиационный полк пограничных войск. Командиром полка был назначен майор В. В. Емельянов — депутат Верховного Совета Казахской ССР, военкомом — батальонный комиссар Л. П. Азаров, начальником штаба — капитан Г. Г. Софии, старшим инженером — инженер-капитан Е. К. Шеверга. На вооружении полка были высотные истребители МиГ-3.Формирование полка закончилось в сентябре. Он вошел в оперативное 
подчинение 6-го авиационного корпуса, который прикрывал Москву от воздушных налетов противника. Штаб корпуса выделил полку для охраны  с воздуха сектор Москва, Кашира, Коломна. В этом секторе и патрулировали истребители полка. Он вел также боевую работу по прикрытию железнодорожных перевозок, своих войск Западного фронта, участков шоссейных дорог и выполнял другие боевые задачи. Осенью и в начале зимы 1941 г. полк нес боевую охрану ближайших подступов к Москве в своем секторе, в котором находилась каширская электростанция, дающая электроэнергию столице.К осени 1941 г. аэродром Быково стал прифронтовым На его территории построили землянки, щели-убежища. Под землей был оборудован командный пункт, имеющий прямую телефонную связь с оперативной группой Главного управления погранвойск и с 6-м авиационным корпусом. На границе аэродрома и вблизи него были оборудованы зенитные пулеметные точки и установки со снарядами РС для защиты аэродрома от нападения с воздуха. На летном поле аэродрома всегда дежурило звено самолетов в готовности номер один (летчик сидит в кабине и ждет сигнала на вылет). Другое звено патрулировало в указанной зоне. Остальные самолеты также находились в состоянии боевой готовности к вылету. Летно-технический состав был рядом, в землянках. Аэродром работал круглые сутки, не замирая ни на минуту. Одни прилетали с патрулирования, дозаправлялись горючим, боеприпасами и ждали очереди на вылет, другие взлетали, уходя на боевое задание. В дни решающей битвы за Москву летчики полка совершили немало боевых вылетов на прикрытие наших войск и отражение налетов вражеской авиации на город. Пример высокого мастерства по отражению вражеской авиации показал командир этого полка майор Емельянов авиаторы-пограничники во главе со своим командиром не допустили ни одного случая налета врага на охраняемые объекты. Среди лучших летчиков полка были капитаны Жук, Тавгень, старшие лейтенанты Беляев, Кухтин, Магдалин, Судаков, Бычков, лейтенанты Шмигель,Старченко и др.
Обстановку тех дней в какой-то мере воссоздают оперативные сводки полка. Вот сводка за 10 октября 1941 г.: «В 8.45 экипажи старшего лейтенанта Магдалина и старшего лейтенанта Судакова в районе 10 км западнее ж.-д. станции Запутня, на высоте 1300 м обнаружили самолет Ю-88, пикировавший на железнодорожный эшелон. Противник отогнан от объекта атаки, но не сбит, так как ушел в облака». А за 7 декабря  1941 г. в боевом журнале полка такая запись: «В 13.20 в районе Верхне-Мячиково за облаками, на высоте 2500—3000 м в упорном воздушном бою с самолетами противника... погиб командир 2-й эскадрильи капитан Беляев. Полк потерял одного из лучших своих летчиков. Потерян был самолет МиГ-3».Когда немецкие войска были отброшены от Москвы, полк прикрывал наши наступавшие части в направлении Москва, Наро-Фоминск, Малоярославец и далее, а потом прикрывал железнодорожные участки Наро-Фоминск —  Балабаново — Малоярославец.


 К сожалению книги Чупрова выходили сравнительно небольшим тиражом и стали
достаточно редкими.Но если вам когда-нибудь попадется его любая книга-прочитайте,надеюсь не пожалеете.Такая тема как авиация войск НКВД широко  не освещалась...
На фото  И.М.Чупров в возрасте 90 лет

----------


## Петрович

2 alexvolf  Коллега, летчики , изображенные в постах 14 и 17 никакого отношения к авиации ГПУ-ОГПУ-НКВД не имеют. Мало того, оба они носят форму и знаки различия, введенные приказом ГУ ГВФ в сентябре 1936 г. В 17 сообщении сидит курсант, на счет 14 надо посмотреть.

----------


## alexvolf

> 2 alexvolf  Коллега, летчики , изображенные в постах 14 и 17 никакого отношения к авиации ГПУ-ОГПУ-НКВД не имеют. Мало того, оба они носят форму и знаки различия, введенные приказом ГУ ГВФ в сентябре 1936 г. В 17 сообщении сидит курсант, на счет 14 надо посмотреть.


 Уваж.Петрович
Форма и знаки различия ГВФ к сожалению не говорят о том,что эти люди 
находились вне сферы влияния НКВД.Более того,в период с 1937 по 1942г
в качестве авиамехаников и пилотов авиации ГУЛАГ (Дальстрой,Ухталаг)
привлекались  даже заключенные.Как говорится, история-все помнит...



Несколько слов о специальных полетах которые выполняли летчики  транспортной авиации НКВД.Эти полеты навсегда вошли в историю. Знаменитый осенний рейс 1943г по доставке советской делегации
во главе с Председателем ГКО СССР И.В.Сталиным в Тегеран на встречу "Большой тройки"был выполнен в условиях строжайщей тайны и подготовка к нему началась задолго до самого полета...
Весной 1943г в Химках началось переоборудование трех транспортных самолетов Ли-2 в пассажирский вариант.Контроль за выполнением всех работ по приказу наркома НКВД Берия был возложен на замначальника войск НКВД А.П.Ароллонова.Работы по переделке салонов самолета проводились под руководством п/полковника  ИТС М.С.Красильникова и ст.инженера Е.К.Шеверги.Кроме трех Ли-2,переделке подвергся самолет С-47B Skytrain,салон которого дополнительно звукоизолировали,утеплили и разделили перегородками на три отсека.Самолет Дуглас С-47 имел два мощных двигателя R-1830-90С которые обеспечивали самолету высокую скорость 360 км/час  и большой потолок.Самолет С-47 поставлялся в нашу страну по ленд-лизу начиная с 1942г.Проверочные полеты самолетов начались летом 1943г под руководством генерал-майора авиации Чупрова (звание было присвоено в апреле 1943г).Было выполнено в общей сложности более 10 полетов,после чего  последовал доклад руководству -самолеты к вылету готовы. Для обеспечения полета в августе 1943г в Иран была направлена группа радиоспециалистов с мощными радиостанциями.В состав группы входили начальник метеослужбы 1-го АП ПВ НКВД Комолов и синоптик Смирнов на которых
была возложена задача изучить погодные особенности в районе перелета.
Все подготовленные самолеты в сопровождении  истребителей совершили перелет из Москвы на аэродром Баку, откуда собственно и предстояло совершить вылет в Тегеран.На самолет С-47 на котором предстояло
лететь Сталину был заранее подобран экипаж под командованием опытного летчика ГВФ полковника В.Г.Грачева.Все держалось в тайне и о предстоящем полете экипаж самолета узнал только перед стартом,когда на борт самолета поднялся Сталин и члены правительства СССР.(более подробно о подготовке к полету см. книгу А.Е.Голованова "Дальняя бомбардировочная"). Полет Сталина в качестве авиационного пассажира и встреча в Тегеране лидеров антигитлеровской  коалиции  все было впервые.До этого Сталин как известно на самолете не летал.Путь из Москвы в Баку правительственная делегация во главе со Сталиным проделала по железной дороге,а по прибытию в Баку
Маршал авиации Голованов настоял на немедленном вылете делегации т.к.метеоусловия для ноября месяца в этот день были отличные.
Для обслуживания самолетов в Тегеран была направлена группа опытных инженеров и авиатехников 1-го АП ПВ НКВД под руководством п/полковника М.С. Красильникова.В состав группы входили
авиатехники Бубенин,Баранов,Калабушкин  ,Ростонин,Морозов и лучший бортмеханик полка П.В.Воронцов.
Тегеранская встреча "Большой Тройки" состоялась 28 ноября 1943г.О ходе встречи,договоренности и принятых решениях написано достаточно много.(например, В.М.Бережков "Тегеран 1943" АПН,М.,1968г) 
 1 декабря 1943г советская делегация возвратилась обратно в Баку и только 7 декабря в газетах появилось сообщение о полете т.Сталина в Тегеран на встречу Большой тройке.Все участники которые подготовили самолеты к перелету,летчики,авиатехни  ки,радисты и т.д. были награждены  правительственными наградами.Маршал авиации Голованов (пилотировал второй Ли-2) и полковник Грачев были награждены  орденами Суворова 1-й степени,генерал-майор авиации Чупров орденом 
Красной Звезды и т.д.

----------


## alexvolf

> 2 alexvolf  Коллега, летчики , изображенные в постах 14 и 17 никакого отношения к авиации ГПУ-ОГПУ-НКВД не имеют. Мало того, оба они носят форму и знаки различия, введенные приказом ГУ ГВФ в сентябре 1936 г. В 17 сообщении сидит курсант, на счет 14 надо посмотреть.


 Уважаемый Петрович
 К вопросу о форме одежды и знаках различия... привожу достаточно известные фотографии №1 капитан ВВС КА Б.В.Рогачев-Цифранович (он же начальник Особого Отдела ГУ ГБ НКВД СССР 1-й АОН).
 фото №2 майор ВВС КА М.М.Раскова (она же ст.лейтенант Особого отдела НКГБ)
 Фото №3 иллюстрация формы одежды сотрудников 3-го Управления НКО
 и 3-го Управления НКВМФ (контрразведка) в начале войны
Конечно утверждать о том,что ранее выложенные в постах 14,17 фото людей имеют бесспорное отношение к НКВД  не могу (т.к. нет данных) однако
как бы там не было на весомые раздумия наталкивают...

----------


## Петрович

> Уважаемый Петрович
>  К вопросу о форме одежды и знаках различия... привожу достаточно известные фотографии №1 капитан ВВС КА Б.В.Рогачев-Цифранович (он же начальник Особого Отдела ГУ ГБ НКВД СССР 1-й АОН).
>  фото №2 майор ВВС КА М.М.Раскова (она же ст.лейтенант Особого отдела НКГБ)
>  Фото №3 иллюстрация формы одежды сотрудников 3-го Управления НКО
>  и 3-го Управления НКВМФ (контрразведка) в начале войны
> Конечно утверждать о том,что ранее выложенные в постах 14,17 фото людей имеют бесспорное отношение к НКВД  не могу (т.к. нет данных) однако
> как бы там не было на весомые раздумия наталкивают...



1. Сорри, но какое отношение к НКВД имеет курсант школы ГВФ? Владельца данной фотки я вроде знаю и попрошу выставить оборотку.
2. Цифранович и Ко к разговору отношения не имеют, т.к. согласно приказа особисты носили форму одежды частей, к которым были прикреплены. Тот же Цифранович одет с нарушением приказа, т.к. особисты носили форму политработников, а он носит петлицы комсостава. Раскова в первую очередь была командиром ВВС, и плотно сотрудничала с НКВД-НКГБ только в период работы и учебы в ВИА им. Жуковского(со слов человека раскопавшего этот факт и ознакомившегося с ее л/д в ЦА ФСБ).
3. По перелету в Тегеран. Грачев был командиром 2 АДОН ВВС, летел на машине дивизии и подчинялся напрямую Новикову, у которого являлся еще и флаг-пилотом. Естественно, что при подготовке машин для высшего руководства страны привлекались авиаспециалисты НКВД, но не говорит о их руководящей и направляющей роли в осуществлении перелета.
4. У Голованова было спецзвание НКВД по причине чекистского прошлого, т.к. он был в свое время работником ОО.  При переходе на летную должность он стал командиром запаса. При начале процесса присвоения персональных званий(с1935 гю) как и все остальные запасники был переаттестован.

----------


## alexvolf

> 1. Сорри, но какое отношение к НКВД имеет курсант школы ГВФ? Владельца данной фотки я вроде знаю и попрошу выставить оборотку.
> 2. Цифранович и Ко к разговору отношения не имеют, т.к. согласно приказа особисты носили форму одежды частей, к которым были прикреплены. Тот же Цифранович одет с нарушением приказа, т.к. особисты носили форму политработников, а он носит петлицы комсостава. Раскова в первую очередь была командиром ВВС, и плотно сотрудничала с НКВД-НКГБ только в период работы и учебы в ВИА им. Жуковского(со слов человека раскопавшего этот факт и ознакомившегося с ее л/д в ЦА ФСБ).
> 3. По перелету в Тегеран. Грачев был командиром 2 АДОН ВВС, летел на машине дивизии и подчинялся напрямую Новикову, у которого являлся еще и флаг-пилотом. Естественно, что при подготовке машин для высшего руководства страны привлекались авиаспециалисты НКВД, но не говорит о их руководящей и направляющей роли в осуществлении перелета.
> 4. У Голованова было спецзвание НКВД по причине чекистского прошлого, т.к. он был в свое время работником ОО.  При переходе на летную должность он стал командиром запаса. При начале процесса присвоения персональных званий(с1935 гю) как и все остальные запасники был переаттестован.


  Ответ по пункту 1-пропускаю (фото-оборот был бы очень интересен)
Пункт 2 действительно особого отношения к летному составу авиации НКВД не имеет т.к. многие особисты вообще были далеки от авиации.
 Фото клеил для того что бы лишний раз подчеркнуть,что форма и знаки различия порой ничего НЕ ОПРЕДЕЛЯЮТ,тоже и по Голованову-как известно редко одевавшему значек " Заслуженный чекист". Если Вы
уважаемый Петрович не усмотрели направляющей и руководящей роли НКВД (Л.П.Берия) в подготовке и осуществлении перелета сов.делегации в Тегеран,то советую еще раз прочитать книгу Голованова,а заодно обратить всое внимание на некоторые там указанные фамилии летчиков
 АДОН  и на раскрытие мифов Штеменко...

----------


## Холостяк

*Есть в свете вот такая книжечка про НКВД:*

----------


## Холостяк

Вот отдельный раздел про Авиацию:

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый Холостяк
Книжки бывают разные смотря кто пишет.Книге Воронова вполне можно верить-признанный дока в делах НКВД.Если не ошибаюсь несколько лет тому назад именно он вел воскресные передачи   про разведку на "Радио России".Это к слову...А вообще -то взгляд у людей на одно и тоже событие очень очень разное.
Итак-

ГЛАВА 6
    ТЕГЕРАН, 43. 
    В свое время те, кто писал о Тегеранской или других конференциях, просто не могли назвать даже имя Берия. Помните, мы говорили о поездке отца на Северный Кавказ. Очень правдиво написал о ситуации, сложившейся там, генерал Штеменко. Написал все, кроме того, что непосредственно на месте организацией отпора врагу занимался мой отец.
    Из официальных источников:
Сергей Штеменко. Генерал армии (1968 г.). В Советской Армии с 1926 года. Окончил Военную академию механизации и моторизации РККА, Военную академию Генерального штаба. С 1940 года в Генштабе; старший помощник начальника отдела, заместитель начальника, начальник управления, заместитель начальника управления. С мая 1943 года - начальник Оперативного управления Генерального штаба. Участвовал в планировании операций по разгрому вооруженных сил Германии и Японии. В послевоенные годы - начальник Главного управления, заместитель начальника, начальник Генерального штаба, заместитель министра Вооруженных Сил СССР, первый заместитель начальника Генштаба - начальник штаба Объединенных Вооруженных Сил государств - участников Варшавского договора. Скончался в 1976 году в возрасте 69 лет.
    Как вспоминал много лет спустя генерал армии Сергей Матвеевич Штеменко, в то время начальник Оперативного управления Генерального штаба, накануне Тегеранской конференции не было высокое начальство до конца откровенным и с ним: "Возьмите карты всех фронтов и прихватите шифровальщика. Куда и когда поедете, узнаете позднее".Ехали, рассказывал Штеменко, по Можайскому шоссе, где-то за Кунцевом у военной платформы их ждал поезд. Сопровождающий провел генерала в вагон и коротко бросил: "Поедете здесь".Литерный шел на Сталинград, затем проехали Кизляр, Махачкалу. О станции назначения Сергей Матвеевич не имел ни малейшего представления. Лишь однажды, пригласив Штеменко после очередного доклада о положении на фронтах пообедать, Сталин заговорил со своими спутниками о какой-то конференции, в которой должны были участвовать Рузвельт и Черчилль. Обедали часа полтора, и все это время разговор шел лишь о предстоящей встрече.Периодически поезд останавливался, и тогда, вспоминал Штеменко, подключались к линии высокочастотной связи - Верховный требовал последние сводки с фронтов. Начальник Оперативного управления наносил обстановку на карты и докладывал Сталину о действиях 2-го и 3-го Украинских фронтов, 1-го и 2-го Прибалтийских. Именно в те дни тревожная ситуация сложилась на 1-м Украинском фронте. Овладев Киевом, Коростенем, наши войска с трудом сдерживали контрнаступление немцев в районах Житомира и Фастова. Противник накануне захватил Житомир. Здесь же, в поезде, Штеменко доложил Верховному об окружении Коростеня, где героически сражалась 226-я стрелковая дивизия 60-й армии, о тяжелых наступательных боях на кировоградском, криворожском направлениях.Там, на фронтах, где давно ждали открытия второго фронта, никто конечно же не знал о предстоящей встрече "Большой тройки", как и о том, что именно она приблизит Победу. По словам генерала Штеменко, в Баку прибыли вечером. Вместе со Сталиным ехали Молотов, Ворошилов. О Берия, разумеется, ни слова...
    Утром на летном поле стояло несколько самолетов Си-47. У одного из них прогуливались командующий ВВС, будущий Главный маршал авиации и дважды Герой Советского Союза Александр Александрович Новиков, он же заместитель наркома обороны по авиации, и командующий авиацией дальнего действия, тоже будущий Главный маршал авиации, Александр Евгениевич Голованов. У другого самолета генерал Штеменко увидел знакомого летчика В.Г. Грачева. Когда в восемь утра на аэродром приехал Сталин, Новиков доложил, что к полету готовы два самолета. Первый поведет генерал-полковник Голованов, второй - полковник Грачев. Верховному предложили лететь с Головановым. Сталин усмехнулся:
- Генерал-полковники самолеты водят редко, полетим с полковником... Вспоминая об этом случае,  генерал армии Штеменко упустил одну деталь- полковник В.  Г. Грачев пилотировал самолет члена ГКО Лаврентия Павловича Берия...
    Вместе они и прибыли в Тегеран - Сталин, Молотов, Ворошилов и мой отец. Этим же самолетом полетел и генерал Штеменко, доложив в воздухе руководителям страны обстановку, сложившуюся на фронтах за минувшие сутки. В самолете, который вел генерал-полковник Голованов, летели ответственные сотрудники Наркомата иностранных дел и охрана. Вслед за этими машинами курс на Тегеран взяли еще несколько самолетов. В воздухе, вспоминал генерал Штеменко, речь шла об Украине. Сергей Матвеевич доложил Сталину, Молотову, Берия и Ворошилову, что противник рвется к Киеву, вот-вот наши части могут оставить Коростень.
    После трехчасового полета полковник Грачев повел самолет на посадку. На аэродроме членов правительства уже ждал автомобиль. Первой на большой скорости в город ушла машина, в которой ехали Сталин, Молотов, отец и Ворошилов, за ней - машины с охраной.


 Первый отрывок из книги Серго Берия, который доверчиво воспользовался мемуарами Штеменко.



Тегеран. Встреча Большой тройки

Вскоре я опять был вызван на дачу. Присутствовал здесь и Берия. Пошел разговор о предстоящем путешествии. Каким образом его совершать? Было решено, что до Баку все поедут поездом, а оттуда полетят самолетами. Сталин спросил, был ли я когда-либо в Тегеране. Последовал отрицательный ответ. [353] 
— Вот Берия предлагает лететь с его шеф-пилотом, который был уже в Тегеране и хорошо знает туда трассу. Как вы на это смотрите? 
— Ничего не могу вам на это сказать, товарищ Сталин. Я не знаю, кто у него шеф-пилот. 
— А вот Берия утверждает, что вы его хорошо знаете. 
— Возможно. Я многих летчиков знаю, и меня также знают многие. 
— Вам фамилия Грачев ничего не говорит? 
Подумав, я отрицательно покачал головой, но потом ответил: 
— Может быть, и знаю, но столько людей за это время прошло передо мной, что по фамилии упомнить всех не могу. 
— А он утверждает, что летал с вами в Монголии. 
Грачева, который летал в составе моего экипажа в Монголии, я знал хорошо. Правда, прошло уже много лет, и я с ним редко встречался. Однако впечатление о нем, как о хорошем летчике, у меня осталось. 
— Я, товарищ Сталин, знаю Виктора Грачева, который летал со мной в Монголии. 
— Это он и есть, — сказал Берия. 
— Я считаю Виктора Грачева хорошим летчиком, и уж что-что, а из Баку в Тегеран он доставит вас без всякого сомнения. 
— Вы не торопитесь с заключением. Продумайте этот возможный вариант. В любом случае за всю организацию вы, а не Берия несете персональную ответственность. Как вы решите, так и будет. 
Обсудив еще ряд деталей — а Сталин привык вникать во все вопросы, — я распрощался, чтобы приступить к конкретному выполнению задуманного плана. Конечно, прежде всего навел справки о Грачеве. В авиации есть хорошая поговорка, автором которой, как мне говорили, был бывший командующий ВВС Алкснис{102}: 
«Доверять доверяй, а проверять проверяй». Чтобы узнать о том или ином летчике, 
никогда не ходи к начальству, а спроси людей, которые близко с ним соприкасаются в летной работе, что мною и было сделано. Каких-либо изменений в оценке его летных данных со времени наших совместных полетов не произошло. Отзывы о нем были хорошие. Как человек — спокойный и уравновешенный. В отношении Грачева сомнений никаких не было. Для того чтобы объяснить свой отлет, вызвал начальника штаба и главного штурмана, которым дал указание, чтобы, во-первых, отозвали в Москву два экипажа из Летного центра АДД — И. Ф. Андреева и Воскресенского и экипаж Н. И. Новикова из ГВФ; во-вторых, чтобы они подготовились для проверки летно-подъемного состава в управлениях ГВФ и в Летном центре ГВФ, чтобы на борту у каждого экипажа были карты для полетов в Новосибирское, Приволжское и Грузинское управления ГВФ и Летный центр ГВФ. [354] Срок командировки — десять суток со дня вылета. Одновременно сказал, что получил разрешение в течение десяти суток ознакомиться с работой отдельных управлений Аэрофлота, который уже несколько месяцев находится в составе АДД, а я еще нигде не был. Летный центр ГВФ дислоцировался недалеко от Баку, что вполне нас устраивало. Проведя необходимую подготовку, был опять у Сталина и доложил ему о проделанной работе, а также о том, как думаю попасть в Баку. 
Сталин план одобрил и спросил, интересовался ли я Грачевым и не изменилось ли мое личное мнение о нем. Оставшись удовлетворенным ответом, Сталин, однако, сказал, чтобы я знал, что никто навязывать мне своего мнения не может. Один вопрос остался открытым. Виктор Грачев находился в соединении, подчиненном ВВС. Сталин строго-настрого предупредил, что никто не может быть посвящен в предстоящую поездку, кем бы ни был и какой бы пост он ни занимал. Таким образом, разговоров с руководством ВВС на эту тему быть не могло, а иных путей забрать экипаж Грачева не было. Нужно опять что-то придумать, чтобы не вызвать каких-либо подозрений. Решил позвонить Берия и попросить, чтобы он сам дал команду отправить Грачева в Баку, где он должен ждать дальнейших указаний. Так и было сделано. В назначенный день мы вылетели «на проверку» на трассы ГВФ, а якобы «для внезапности» своего прилета не сказали, в какое управление летим. Штабу сказал, 
что о месте нахождения сообщу сам. Взяли курс на Пензу, потом изменили его на Воронеж и Сталинград. На другой день прибыли в Баку, где я стал дожидаться сообщения о прибытии поезда из Москвы. Если память не изменяет, было четыре часа утра, когда мне позвонил Сергей Круглов{103}, начальник оперативного управления НКВД, и сообщил, что в пять часов я должен быть на вокзале. Не успел поезд еще остановиться, как я услышал свою фамилию и направился к вагону, откуда меня позвали. Прошел в салон, где кроме Сталина были Ворошилов, Молотов и Берия. Поздоровавшись, Сталин спросил, все ли в порядке. Ответив утвердительно, я доложил, что погода, как говорится, по заказу. Кругом тихо, на всем маршруте безоблачно, болтанка отсутствует. Не часто можно дождаться такой метеорологической обстановки. Выслушав меня, Сталин сказал, что имеется в запасе день. В Тегеране нужно быть завтра, и поэтому он предлагает мне слетать туда и вечером вернуться обратно, а завтра вместе полетим в Тегеран. Так как это не было прямым приказанием, я возразил и доложил, что такой редкостной погоды больше не дождешься и нужно вылетать, чем скорее, тем лучше. Зачем подвергать себя возможным болтанкам или неустойчивой погоде, когда можно сегодня всего этого избежать? Наступила пауза. Сталин размышлял. [355] 
— Вы настаиваете на скорейшем вылете? — спросил он. 
— Да, товарищ Сталин, настаиваю. 
— Вы знаете, что вы, а никто иной, несете личную ответственность за этот полет? 
— Да, товарищ Сталин, знаю, и именно поэтому настаиваю на скорейшем вылете. 
— Ну, что же, — немного помедлив, сказал Сталин, — раз вы отвечаете за полет и настаиваете на нем, придется подчиниться. Решение было принято, и некоторое время спустя все отправились на аэродром, где уже ждали самолеты. О полете Сталина в Тегеран Виктор Грачев узнал лишь тогда, когда из автомобиля вышел Верховный и направился к самолету. Машины поднялись в воздух, по-моему, часов в восемь утра. Может быть, здесь немного и ошибаюсь. Погода действительно оказалась сверх всяких ожиданий, и самолеты дошли до Тегерана отлично. 
Некоторые авторы мемуаров делают попытку описать полет Сталина в Тегеран по-своему, как будто они присутствовали при этом или, по крайней мере, знали, как шла подготовка к полету и его организация. Так, С. М. Штеменко{104}в своей 
первой книге «Генеральный штаб в годы войны» пишет: «...К вечеру приехали в Баку. Здесь все, кроме меня, сели по машинам и куда-то уехали. Я ночевал в поезде. В 7 часов утра за мной заехали, и мы отправились на аэродром. На летном поле стояло несколько самолетов Си-47. У одного из них прогуливался командующий ВВС А. А. Новиков и командующий Авиацией дальнего действия А. Е. Голованов. У другого самолета я заметил знакомого мне летчика В. Г. Грачева. В 8 часов на аэродром прибыл И. В. Сталин. Новиков доложил ему, что для немедленного 
вылета подготовлены два самолета: один из них поведет генерал-полковник Голованов, другой — полковник Грачев. Через полчаса пойдут еще две машины с группой сотрудников Наркоминдела. 
А. А. Новиков пригласил Верховного Главнокомандующего в самолет Голованова. Тот сначала, казалось, принял это приглашение, но, сделав несколько шагов, вдруг остановился. 
— Генерал-полковники редко водят самолеты, — сказал Сталин, — мы лучше полетим с полковником. 
И повернул в сторону Грачева. Молотов и Ворошилов последовали за ним. 
— Штеменко тоже полетит с нами, в пути доложит обстановку, — сказал Сталин, уже поднимаясь по трапу. [356] Я не заставил себя ждать. Во втором самолете полетели А. Я. Вышинский{105}, несколько сотрудников Наркоминдела и охрана».
Нужно сказать, что написанное С. М. Штеменко не соответствуетдействительн  ости. Во-первых, поезд прибыл в Баку, как мной уже сказано, ранним утром, а не накануне вечером; во-вторых, А. А. Новиков не мог прогуливаться с А. Е. Головановым около самолета просто потому, что Новикова там не было и о полете Сталина в Тегеран он ничего не знал. Если бы Новиков действительно был на 
аэродроме, он не мог докладывать Верховному о генерал-полковнике Голованове, ибо последний имел воинское звание маршала; в-третьих, ни с кем никакого разговора на аэродроме Сталин не вел, ибо и вести-то его было незачем, так как все вопросы полета были решены в вагоне, а Верховный, как известно, никогда не занимался праздными разговорами; в-четвертых, второй самолет действительно вел автор этих строк, который утверждает, что ни Вышинского, ни охраны в его самолете не было, причем Вышинского он вообще там не видел; в-пятых, ни в Баку, ни в Тегеране я Штеменко не встречал и не видел, хотя, бывая у Сталина, с его слов знал, что Штеменко находится в Тегеране и собирает для Верховного данные с фронтов. Свидетельствую все это, как лицо, несшее прямую ответственность как за всю организацию, так и за сам полет в Тегеран и обратно. 

 Второй отрывок из книги А.Е.Голованова "Дальняя бомбардировочная..."
Историческое Событие одно.Взгляд разный

----------


## alexvolf

Несколько слов о применении авиации в системе ГУЛАГ НКВД.В 20-е годы репрессии и  рост политизоляторов ГПУ-ОГПУ был сравнительно небольшим. Пенитенциальная система РСФСР на начальном этапе обходилось местами заключения бывшей царской России.Однако к 1923г в связи с организацией
и утверждением судебной системы число мест заключения пришлось резко увеличить.Выбор был сделан на "места не столь отдаленные" в частности на архипелаг Соловецких островов- СЛОН (Соловецкий лагерь особого  назначения).
 2 ноября 1923г. зампред СНК Рыков подписывает Постановление СНК " Об организации Соловецкого лагеря принудительных работ". За короткий срок СЛОН был  превращен-в крупный политизолятор ОГПУ с уникальной системой социалистического хозяйства,где чекисты методом принудительного труда пытались перевоспитать уголовников всех мастей,проституток и политических противников-в честных и порядочных строителей коммунизма.
Налаженная система доставки заключенных и грузов морским путем была отработана безукоризненно и фактически действовала в течении всего навигационного периода. Однако с наступлением осенне-зимнего периода связь с материком нарушалась.Число ЗК на островах  в IV квартале 1925г достигло 7727 человек и оргвопрос сообщений вышел на первое место...   
 1 февраля 1926 г. приказом спецотдела ОГПУ впервые на севере была организована Северная воздухолиния при Соловецких лагерях.1 апреля летчик Л.В.Ковалевский,механик А.М. Выэля и представитель ОГПУ И.И.Полозов на самолете МП-4(по другим сведениям гидросамолет МР-4) в 17 часов взлетели с аэродрома Кемь,взяли курс на Соловки и через 15 минут на высоте 1200м облетели остров Ромбаки выяснили границы берегового льда и попали в полосу сильнейшего тумана из которого с трудом нашли выход.После двухчасового полета самолет благополучно приземлился на Кемском аэродроме.Постоянная воздухолиния Кемь-Соловки начала свою работу.В 1926/27гг на Соловках был построен ангар для самолетов и гидропорт с ангаром для гидросамолета.в течении 1927г было выполнено 25 полетов самолетов перевезено 42 пассажира,1283 кг экстренного груза,в том числе почта и спецкорреспонденция ОГПУ.Впрочем как писал Г.Андреев(Г.А.Хомяков) "Соловецкие острова 1927-29гг"-"...летчик огромного роста,веселый здоровяк.Он отзывается о своем самолете с презрением,называет его разбитой телегой и решается на нем летать только в пьяном виде...". 
С началом первой пятилетки и образованием в 1930г ГУЛАГ ОГПУ из СЛОНа вырастают новые материковые самостоятельные лаготделения Вишерское,Ухт-Печерское,Северо-Уральское,Свирское и Дальневосточное.Приказом начальника ГУЛАГ ОГПУ в 1932 г. Соловецкая воздухолинии были ликвидированы, а самолеты переброшены на Печору.Пилот Н.С.Снежков и механник В.Г.Лендеман перешли в непосредственное подчинение начальнику УхтПечЛага Я.М.Морозу. Самолеты Ju-2(лыжно-поплавковый вариант)использовались для связи междулагподразделениями, авиаразведки, перевозки почты и пассажиров.Все четыре самолета базировались в деревне Карпушовка.К 1936г число самолетов авиаотряда выросло до 12 единиц,в составе  числились самолеты К-5,У-2,П-12 позднее Ша-2 и т.д.Базу и аэродром в Карпушовке силами ЗК значительно расширили,оборудовали всем необходимым.
Именно на УхтПечЛаге,по инициативе чекиста Мороза впервые  штурвал самолета был доверен заключенным-летчику В.А.Гинце и бортмехаником С.П.Курлышеву. Начальником базы в Карпушовке был назначен "зек" Н.Л.Кекушев,а затем его сменил летчик Лев Владиславович Ковалевский, герой гражданской войны (он же начальник лагпункта 1932-34гг).В 1934г.в авиаотряде  происходят две авиакатастрофы: гибель Ковалевского (16.4.1934г) и сменившего его на посту начальника -П.В.Маркуса (4.10.1934г).

----------


## alexvolf

В ноябре 1931 г.Постановлением СТО СССР был организован трест по промышленному развитию золотодобычи в районе Верхней Колымы,рекаТаскан.
Начальником треста был назначен чекист Э.П.Берзин.Трест вошел в состав ГУЛАГ ОГПУ и лишь  формально подчинялся СТО.В 1932 г.было принято совместное постановление СТО и ОГПУ о введении регулярной воздухолинии с приисками  Дальстроя и отдаленными лагпунктами.Постановление предусматривало передачу из ГВФ необходимого числа летчиков и авиамехаников, самолетов, ГСМ и т.д.Трест Дальстрой обязан был подготовить аэродромы (площадки) и соответствующие помещения для летно-технического персонала и самолетов.Строительство базового аэродрома началось на берегу в районе бухты Нагаева.Осенью 1933г. строительство помещений и аэродрома было закончено.Летом 1934г ЗК Дальстроя приступили к строительству гидропорта,но дальше вбитых свай в дно бухты Нагаева дело не пошло.Планируемые два гидросамолета МР-6А,которые должен был передать Тихоокеанский флот так и не поступили.4 самолета П-5 были доставлены морским путем на пароходе "Уэлен" только в декабре 1934г. Прибывшие на пароходе  летчики,штурманы сразу включились в работу по выполнению  заданий поставленных руководителем Дальстроя Берзиным проложить воздушную трассу Магадан -Хабаровск и Магадан-Колыма.В марте 1935г самолет П-5 который пилотировал летчик Д.Н.Тарасов впервые преземлился в Хабаровске.Полетное время составило 14 часов. 25 марта 1935г летчик П.С. Карп вылетев из Магадана на самолете Ш-2 через несколько часов полета совершил посадку на реке Колыме. 
Здесь возникает конкретный вопрос-почему летчики и самолеты ГВФ направленные на Дальстрой вдруг оказались в авиации НКВД? Ответ очень простой-летчики Дальстроя выполняли самые ответственные задания НКВД по доставке золота,оперативной документации и шагу вступить не могли без приказа чекистов.В конце 1937г Магадан превратился в крупный поселок.Вольнонаемных жителей насчитывалось более 4тыс.человек,заключенных ГУЛАГ НКВД было в 5 раз больше,которые по мере поступления распределялись как по старым,так и по новым золотоносным приискам.Добыча золота резко увеличилась ( добыча золота будет носить все время пикообразный характер)-тема отдельного разговора.
С ликвидацией СТО одновременно был ликвидирован трест Дальстрой с последующим преобразованием в Управление Дальстрой НКВД.В апреле 1938г согласно Постановления ЦК ВКП(б) прошла компания по чистке партийных рядов.Парткомиссия при политотделе Дальстроя НКВД выявила грубые нарушения в работе со стороны Берзина и еще 7-х руководителей Управления (в том числе начальника авиаотряда и начальника автобазы и т.д.) за что они были исключены из партии и их дела были переданы в суд...

----------


## alexvolf

К началу 1941г малонаселенная Магаданская и Колымская территории были покрыты сетью  посадочных площадок построенных почти на каждом крупном прииске.В этой связи  приведу интересную статью А.Смирнова, которая посвящена работе воздушной линии АлСиб по доставке в СССР авиационной техники из США в период войны.



            Тайны Магадана. 

  В конце 80-х - начале 90-х годов модной военной темой стала история  создания АЛСИБа-воздушной трассы для перегонки американских самолетов, поставлявшихся нам Соединенными Штатами по ленд-лизу. Но  исследователи тогда знали не все. В лучшем случае они могли назвать  фамилии летчиков, пункты, через которые проходила трасса и некоторые  подробности гибели советских пилотов, в том числе и на территори Магаданской области. 
Архив 1-й авиаперегоночной дивизии открыли в 1994 г., а документы под грифами «Совершенно секретно» и «Секретно», хранящиеся в Федеральной авиационной службе России, - около года назад. Появилась возможность рассказать о неизвестных ранее страницах истории знаменитой военной авиатрассы.  Америка  предложила нам свою помощь вооружениями, продовольствием и стратегическими товарами на второй день после нападения Германии. Но  как все это доставлять? Сталин с Рузвельтом переписывались об открытии АЛСИБа до августа 1942 года. Сначала Верховный главнокомандующий настаивал на том, чтобы авиатрасса проходила по любимому маршруту Молотова — через Канаду, Гренландию и Исландию.Когда же американцы, заинтересованные в создании противовеса Японии  на Дальнем Востоке, все-таки убедили его в чукотско-сибирском  варианте, Сталин наотрез отказался от услуг летчиков США. 
 АЛСИБ готовился к эксплуатации в условиях строжайшей тайны. Когда все было сделано, штаб 1-й перегоночной авиадивизии и управление трассы расположили в Якутске. Сама дивизия состояла из пяти  перегоночных авиаполков и одного транспортного. На вооружение взяли эстафетный способ перегонки самолетов. Каждый полк — только на своем  участке. А пилоты 8-го транспортного полка перевозили перегонщиков обратно в их базовые аэропорты, перегоняли на запад СССР поступав по ленд-лизу «Дугласы» и возили импортные грузы из США и пассажиров. Трасса тянулась на 6306 километров от Фер-бенкса на Аляске через  Берингов пролив, Уэль-каль (Чукотка), Сеймчан (Колыма), Якутск и Ки-ренск (Иркутская область) до Красноярска.  По АЛСИБу перегоняли бомбардировщики Б-25 «Митчелл», Б-26  «Мараудер», средние бомбардировщики-торпедоносцы А-20 «Бостон»,  истребители Р-40 «Киттихаук», Р-39 «Аэрокобра» и Р-63 «Кингкобра», транспортные «Дугласы» Си-47, самолеты некоторых других марок. 
За три года, с октября 1942-го по октябрь 1945-го, пилоты 1-й Краснознаменной перегоночной авиадивизии (командир И. Мазурук) в труднейших условиях Крайнего Севера перегнали по АЛСИБу 8094 американских самолета. Из них на фронте было сформировано 250  авиаполков. Потери за время перегонки составили 81 самолет. При этом погибли 115 летчиков. За три года по АЛСИБу перевезли 18753 тонны грузов, из них 9125 тонн платных, а также 319 тонн почты. АЛСИБ использовался и как международная пассажирская и дипломатическая авиалиния, по которой 
перевезли 128371 пассажира, в том числе платных 17322. Деньги СССР  брал, как правило, за перевозку в Москву и обратно на американский  континент сотрудников иностранных посольств, их семей и дипломатической почты. Бесплатно же, т. е. за счет государства,  летали наши дипкурьеры и разведчики. Во время своих полетов в США три дня провел в Уэлькале Громыко, будущий министр иностранных дел,  а Молотов даже читал лекции в Марково, направляясь на первую сессию ООН. После войны эта хорошо оборудованная и разветвленная трасса, 
насчитывавшая 30 аэропортов и аэродромов, предопределила регулярное воздушное сообщение в Сибири и на Дальнем Востоке. 
 Я уже говорил о потерях 1-й перегоночной авиадивизии. В небе Чукотки из-за погодных условий летать было очень непросто. Несколько наших летчиков погибло там и похоронено в Уэлькале. Об одной из таких  катастроф начальник «Смерша» наркомата обороны генерал-полковник  госбезопасности В. Абакумов писал 4 июня 1944 года начальнику ГУ  ГВФ Ф. А. Астахову: «По сообщению сотрудника Главного управления  «Смерш» тов. Стрижкова, обслуживающего базу военной приемки ВВС Красной Армии в г. Фербенкс (США), 30 мая с. г. в районе аэродрома  Уэлькаль потерпел катастрофу самолет Си-47, пилотируемый младшим лейтенантом Даниловым. При пробивании облаков самолет упал и  загорелся... Данилов — малоопытный летчик, впервые из вторых пилотов летевший в качестве командира самолета без 2-го пилота... На борту  находились работники Народного комиссариата внешней торговли Балабай  и Николаев.  Все погибли. На борту был также срочный груз — 7 ящиков для  Наркомфина». 
Не стоит удивляться, что о катастрофе начальнику Главного управления Гражданского воздушного флота, заместителю командующего авиацией дальнего действия ВВС Красной Армии генерал-полковнику авиации Ф. А. Астахову сообщили  чекисты-особисты,  «обслуживавшие» эту трассу, — через своего  начальника. Причина, видимо, в пропавших семи ящиках с долларами.  После катастрофы в небольшой поселок нагрянула целая комиссия со  следственной группой в придачу. Чуть ли не морской песок просеивали.  Каждый работник аэродрома и местные жители в радиусе 50 километров  от катастрофы давали объяснения: где находился в тот час, что  видел...  Легенда о ящиках с долларами жива до сих пор, и чем больше проходит  времени, тем огромнее называется сумма. 

 Чтобы представить, как чувствовали себя в Фербенксе и Номе наши  парни, впервые попавшие в Америку и не знавшие далее, что такое холодильник, обратимся к документам. Летчиков из «расположения части» в одиночку не отпускали.  За покупками в магазины отправляли только в сопровождении старшего.  Ресторан посещать тоже запрещалось... И вот что происходило после таких запретов, да к тому же в отсутствие женского пола. В итоговом докладе о работе 1-го полка в  разделе, озаглавленном «Особо выдающиеся случаи аморальных явлений», названы командир звена лейтенант Романов и пилот лейтенант Дегтярев: они отчислены из полка «за самовольный уход в город с посещением  дома терпимости». Штурман полка майор Кобин «за связь с  американскими женщинами» тоже был отправлен за Берингов пролив, к чукчам. А вот старший лейтенант Ягодкин отделался дисциплинарным взысканием: он всего-навсего перефотографировал порнографические снимки. 
Бортовой техник 8-го транспортного полка воентехник 2 ранга Шишкин, будучи осенью 1943 года в командировке в Фербенксе, выпил в баре и  по ошибке забрел в незапертую квартиру американского полковника Китчингмана, начальника местного гарнизона. Открыв холодильник, увиденный впервые в жизни, Шишкин изумился обилию спиртного и закусок. Кое-что взял, сел за стол и, повесив на спинку стула купленный в фербенкском «шопе» пиджак, изрядно выпил. Покидая изобильную квартиру, забыл пиджак (по которому его и  вычислили), но не забыл отметиться, написав на  двери снаружи неприличное слово. И — загремел под военный трибунал.  В приговоре было сказано, что он «допустил непристойное, дискредитирующее высокое звание офицера Красной Армии поведение». За что и получил два года лишения свободы с отбыванием срок в исправительно-трудовых лагерях... 
Сегодня о подобных происшествиях мы читаем с улыбкой. Но военные летчики всегда были особенной кастой в любой армии. Если уж гуляли, так гуляли. А если воевали, то по-настоящему. И АЛСИБ, хотя и  находился в стороне от фронта, был отнюдь не прогулкой по Аляске,Чукотке и Колыме. 

            (с) А.Смирнов 

Вот такая история изложенная исследователем Смирновым.Авиация НКВД-МВД-МГБ
просуществовала до 1955г после чего вышло Постановление Совета Министров СССР
Пункт 11 которого- касался авиации Дальстроя...





                                                             Утвержден
                                                        Постановлением
                                                 Совета Министров СССР
                                               от 20 мая 1959 г. N 531

                               ПЕРЕЧЕНЬ
              РЕШЕНИЙ ПРАВИТЕЛЬСТВА СССР, УТРАТИВШИХ СИЛУ
            В СВЯЗИ С ПОСТАНОВЛЕНИЕМ СОВЕТА МИНИСТРОВ СССР
                      ОТ 13 АПРЕЛЯ 1959 Г. N 385

       I. РЕШЕНИЯ ПРАВИТЕЛЬСТВА СССР, УТРАТИВШИЕ СИЛУ ПОЛНОСТЬЮ

       1.  Распоряжение Совета Министров СССР от 26 апреля 1949  г.  N
   5583.
       2.  Распоряжение Совета Министров СССР от 7 января  1952  г.  N
   282.

            II. РЕШЕНИЯ ПРАВИТЕЛЬСТВА СССР, УТРАТИВШИЕ СИЛУ
            В ЧАСТИ ПРЕДОСТАВЛЕНИЯ БЕСПЛАТНО ПИТАНИЯ, ЖИЛОЙ
         ПЛОЩАДИ И КОММУНАЛЬНО-БЫТОВЫХ УСЛУГ (КРОМЕ ОТОПЛЕНИЯ)
           РАБОТНИКАМ ПРЕДПРИЯТИЙ И ОРГАНИЗАЦИЙ, НАХОДЯЩИХСЯ
      В Г. Г. НАРЬЯН-МАРЕ АРХАНГЕЛЬСКОЙ ОБЛАСТИ, ИГАРКЕ, ДУДИНКЕ
        И НОРИЛЬСКЕ (ВКЛЮЧАЯ АЭРОПОРТ "НАДЕЖДА") КРАСНОЯРСКОГО
           КРАЯ И ПОСЕЛКЕ БЕРИНГОВСКОМ МАГАДАНСКОЙ ОБЛАСТИ,
                   ЗА ИСКЛЮЧЕНИЕМ ПЛАВСОСТАВА СУДОВ

       11.  Пункт 2 Постановления Совета Министров СССР от 22  февраля
   1955  г.  N 299 "О передаче авиации Дальстроя и Норильского  горно-
   металлургического комбината Министерства цветной  металлургии  СССР
   Главному  управлению  гражданского  воздушного  флота  при   Совете
   Министров СССР".

----------


## Петрович

> Ответ по пункту 1-пропускаю (фото-оборот был бы очень интересен)
> Пункт 2 действительно особого отношения к летному составу авиации НКВД не имеет т.к. многие особисты вообще были далеки от авиации.
>  Фото клеил для того что бы лишний раз подчеркнуть,что форма и знаки различия порой ничего НЕ ОПРЕДЕЛЯЮТ,тоже и по Голованову-как известно редко одевавшему значек " Заслуженный чекист". Если Вы
> уважаемый Петрович не усмотрели направляющей и руководящей роли НКВД (Л.П.Берия) в подготовке и осуществлении перелета сов.делегации в Тегеран,то советую еще раз прочитать книгу Голованова,а заодно обратить всое внимание на некоторые там указанные фамилии летчиков
>  АДОН  и на раскрытие мифов Штеменко...


Извиняюсь за долгое отсутствие - были причины.
1. Оборотку фото с курсантом получить пока не удалось, но надеюсь.
2. Форма и знаки различия еще как определяют. Перед моим отъездом в больничку мы с коллегой с САММЛЕРа успели замутить интересную тему по авиации НКВД
http://sammler.ru/index.php?showtopic=63360
Там в конце темы крупные фото летного состава. Особенно крайнее впечатляет - специфические знаки различия НКВД  по приказу 1935 г.
3. Голованов в  своих воспоминаниях говорит следующее, цитирую:
"Один вопрос остался открытым. Виктор Грачев находился в соединении, подчиненном ВВС." Еше раз повторяю - Грачев был офицером ВВС и командовал соединением напрямую подчиненным Главкому ВВС, а посему выполнить приказ Берии мог только поставив в известность своего непосредственного начальника - Главнокомандующего ВВС КА Новикова А.А. Другое дело, что при подготовке перелета органы госбезопасности провели комплекс мероприятий, в т.ч  и по легендированию причин привлечения летного состава из разных частей ВВС. Если же и дальше следовать Вашей логике, то договоримся до того, что перелетом руководил Власик, как лицо непосредственно отвечающее за безопасность Сталина.

----------


## alexvolf

> Извиняюсь за долгое отсутствие - были причины.
> 1. Оборотку фото с курсантом получить пока не удалось, но надеюсь.
> 2. Форма и знаки различия еще как определяют. Перед моим отъездом в больничку мы с коллегой с САММЛЕРа успели замутить интересную тему по авиации НКВД
> http://sammler.ru/index.php?showtopic=63360
> Там в конце темы крупные фото летного состава. Особенно крайнее впечатляет - специфические знаки различия НКВД  по приказу 1935 г.
> 3. Голованов в  своих воспоминаниях говорит следующее, цитирую:
> "Один вопрос остался открытым. Виктор Грачев находился в соединении, подчиненном ВВС." Еше раз повторяю - Грачев был офицером ВВС и командовал соединением напрямую подчиненным Главкому ВВС, а посему выполнить приказ Берии мог только поставив в известность своего непосредственного начальника - Главнокомандующего ВВС КА Новикова А.А. Другое дело, что при подготовке перелета органы госбезопасности провели комплекс мероприятий, в т.ч  и по легендированию причин привлечения летного состава из разных частей ВВС. Если же и дальше следовать Вашей логике, то договоримся до того, что перелетом руководил Власик, как лицо непосредственно отвечающее за безопасность Сталина.


Уважаемый Петрович.
Большое спасибо за ссылку.Отличный фотоматериал дополняющий тему.
По пункту №3.Грачев действительно находился в составе ВВС (другие летчики проходили по ведомству ГВФ) но как Вы заметили Голованов добавляет,что Грачев был шеф-пилотом наркома НКВД Берия. Целиком отрывок приведен выше,там же указано кто непосредственно отвечал за перелет в том числе кто-кого ставил в известность.
Что касается моей логики-советую при возможности проконсультируйтесь у  Flak насчет методов работы НКВД и привлечения к операциям НКВД-НКГБ сторонних лиц...

----------


## Петрович

> Что касается моей логики-советую при возможности проконсультируйтесь у  Flak насчет методов работы НКВД и привлечения к операциям НКВД-НКГБ сторонних лиц...


Следуя Вашему совету пообщался с Вороновым и выяснил следующее:
1. Берия курировал не просто перелет, а координировал всю подготовку Тегеранской встречи, но не как глава НКВД, а как ответственное лицо от ГКО, о чем есть соответствующее постановление. Т.е. это была однозначно не операция НКВД-НКГБ , а комплекс мероприятий на уровне высшего руководства СССР в обеспечении которых участвовали и эти ведомства, и АДД, и армия(от армии обеспечением руководил, если мне память не изменяет, Василеский).
2. Обеспечение безопасности всей операции было возложено на наркома ГБ Меркулова, непосредственное обеспечение безопасности Сталина как и ранее осуществлял Власик со своими подчиненными.
3. Грачев не был официально шеф-пилотом Л.П.Берии. Берия, как член Политбюро, зампред ГКО и наркомвнудел принадлежал к номенклатуре лиц, чьи перелеты осуществлялись на самолетах ОДОН. Если он доверял свою жизнь комдиву Грачеву(по объективным или субъективным причинам), то это его личная прихоть, но ни как не фактическое назначение последнего на какую либо должность закрепленное соответствующими документами УК ВВС. С таким же успехом можно утверждать, что он был пилотом Главкома ВВС Новикова, который тоже почему-то предпочитал летать с ним.
ПыСы Для интереса - вот мемуары еще одного участника полета
http://www.litru.ru/?book=43818&page=50
и в них есть отличия от  описаного Головановым.
ПыПыСы Фото Грачева с личным составом 2 АДОН в Париже в 1946 г. - не Берию же он туда возил...

----------


## Morsunin

А 2 и 4 авиадивизии Особого Назначения (см. Боевой состав) в эту тему вписываются?
Формировались в Авиации Дальнего Действия, поэтому в составе АДД и небыло 2ад ДД.
В состав 2ад ОН входил 9иап (04.06.42 г. полк вошел в состав 2 ад ОН и находился в ее составе по 31.03.43 г., занимаясь сопровождением правительственных самолетов, боевых действий не вел. Сначала базировался на Центральном аэродроме Москвы, затем на аэродроме Тушино-allacses.ru). 
О авиации ОН была статья в Военно-историческом журнале годах этак в 80-х.

----------


## alexvolf

> Следуя Вашему совету пообщался с Вороновым и выяснил следующее:
> ПыСы Для интереса - вот мемуары еще одного участника полета
> http://www.litru.ru/?book=43818&page=50
> и в них есть отличия от  описаного Головановым.
> ПыПыСы Фото Грачера с личным составом 2 АДОН в Париже в 1946 г. - не Берию же он туда возил...


Уважаемый Петрович
С мнением Валентина и Вашим  можно полностью согласится.
Спасибо  за сноску на litru ru-не читал ранее,но очень интересно.Кстати вопрос-данное фото с Грачевым где-то обсуждалось?

----------


## Петрович

> Уважаемый Петрович
> С мнением Валентина и Вашим  можно полностью согласится.
> Спасибо  за сноску на litru ru-не читал ранее,но очень интересно.Кстати вопрос-данное фото с Грачевым где-то обсуждалось?


Это фото из подборки, принадлежавшей Ю.Д. Орлеанскому из 5 АЭОН 2 АДОН. В ней 12 фото, часть описывает пребывание во Франции в период, когда 2 АДОН привлекалась к переброске в СССР репатриированных совграждан и несколько документов. Конкретно данное фото опубликовано в ч.1 т.2 "Униформы воздушного флота", остальные нигде не публиковались.

----------


## Холостяк



----------


## mirekw

В 1939 году пришло время для самолетов эскадроны пограничных войск НКВД была установлена в размере 12 штук. В целом данные о количестве самолетов в пограничных войсках eskadrch июня 1941 года составляет более 200 самолетов. Это означает, что до 22 июня 1941 должностей самолетов в этих подразделениях был поднят?

У меня есть проблема с этими вопросами.
В какое время формируются эскадрильи войск на границе с лета 1941 года? 
Cколько самолетов?
Я имею в виду единиц заключаются в следующем: 6, 7 и 10, 11 эскадрильи, основанная на западной границе?

----------


## vetalgve

сообщение 29



> Уваж.Петрович
> Форма и знаки различия ГВФ к сожалению не говорят о том,что эти люди 
> находились вне сферы влияния НКВД.Более того,в период с 1937 по 1942г
> в качестве авиамехаников и пилотов авиации ГУЛАГ (Дальстрой,Ухталаг)
> привлекались  даже заключенные.Как говорится, история-все помнит...


Мой отец ,как Вы и пишете выше был трудмобилизован, но не был заключенны, летал во время ВОВ на  Ли-2 борт номер СССР Х-36_(?) (Цифры не точно) в качестве бортмеханика и был привлечен как специалист механик из ИТЛ Челябметалургстрой  (Бокаллаг) в 46 году преобразован в 859-е Строительство(первый плутониевый завод по выпуску атомной бомбы).Экипаж и отец были демобилизованы в конце февраля 1947 году и передали самолет в г.Кыштым 859-е строительство с неисправной муфтой двигателя.(Летали перед дембелем, как в популярной песне в те времена на честном слове и на одном крыле) Ищу архивные сведения по этому самолету пока без результатов.
   Что касается формы он рассказывал что пилоты были в синей или голубой форме возможно как на рисунках выше, Бортмеханик который "переквалифицировлся" в бортэкспедитора был в защитной армейской форме при наградах, а отец и радист в замасленных комбинизонах 
Самолет Л и-2, который во время ВОВ выполнял в основном внутренние рейсы Внуково-Новосибирск-Челябинск, Внуково- Челябинск, Челябинск-Самтреди(Тбилисси)-Внуково,иногда выполнял задания в доль линии фронта, например проводил аэрофотосъемку после боя крупнейшего танкового сражения под Прохоровкой т.д. Дуглас вроде как был прикреплен к Челябметаллургстрою. По документам Госархива Челябинской области про самолет ничего неизветстно.В Спецфондах ГУВД по челябинской области ответ отрицательный.Самолет часто бывал во Внуково(Может путает с Быково).К сожалению Ф.И.О. членов Экипажа не сохранились в памяти отца. Его имя Евгений было ему тогда 20 лет.Он родился в 1923 году.  Если есть немного информации прошу написать мне на vetalgve@mail.ru Добавлю что летную переподготовку ,а может и подготовку пилоты проходили в одной из школ Свердловска.

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый vetalgve.
К сожалению на интересующий Вас вопрос у меня ответа нет.Единственное,что могу
Вам посоветовать поискать в соответ.архивах 10-й авиаотряд ВСУ,самолеты которого совершали производственные полеты по указанному Вами маршруту.
11-й авиаотряд ВСУ относился к Восточно-Сибирскому Управлению ГВФ и довольно часто совершал полеты по маршруту Иркутск-Киренск-Мама-Бодайбо (золотые прииски).

----------


## vetalgve

> Уважаемый vetalgve.
> К сожалению на интересующий Вас вопрос у меня ответа нет.Единственное,что могу
> Вам посоветовать поискать в соответ.архивах 10-й авиаотряд ВСУ,самолеты которого совершали производственные полеты по указанному Вами маршруту.
> 11-й авиаотряд ВСУ относился к Восточно-Сибирскому Управлению ГВФ и довольно часто совершал полеты по маршруту Иркутск-Киренск-Мама-Бодайбо (золотые прииски).


"10-й авиаотряд ВСУ" Я хочу попробовать архив Центральный Архив Погранвойск г.Пушкино. Возможно там есть материалы авиации НКВД конкретно самолет Ли-2 Челяблаг (Бокаллаг) 859-2 Строительство(Челябинск, Кыштым). Прошу если попадутся материалы по использованию в качестве авиамехаников и пилотов авиации ГУЛАГ заключенных сообщить в материалах какого архива есть эти сведения.

----------


## alexvolf



----------


## vetalgve

> Уважаемый
>  Непонятно чем Вы конкретно заняты? Поиском некого борта Ли-2 или устанавливаете  персоналии экипажа?


   Я ищу и борт и членов экипажа.Со слов отца они прибыли в в феврале 1947 года в г.Кыштым где передали самолет другому экипажу в виду того что все члены экипажа не выразили желание продолжить службу.В деле имеется справка о том что он демобилизован из 859-е строительства 7 марта 1947 года.Справка выдана для бухгалтерии- зачеркнуто, потом написано для спецкомендатуры. Но это не значит что самолет был закреплен за строительством. В начале был Бакаллаг до лета 1942. Преобразован в Челяблаг летом 1942. Разделился на два в октябре 1946 года, на Челябметалургстрой и 859-е строительство. Все члены экипажа были значительно старше отца , а ему уже 88 лет.Бортмеханик самый старший по возрасту (в последствии экспедитор), как Вы и пишете выше единственный был в военной форме защитного цвета с наградами, пилоты были в синей форме гражданского флота, штурман-радист в комбинезоне. Хотелось бы надеется,что есть долгожители. В Экономичском архиве содержаться материалы по технике и отчеты пилотов 10-й гвардейской транспортной дивизии ГВФ базировавшейся во Внуковском аэропорту. Архив находится ул. Большая Пироговская 17, результат отрицательный. Их ремонтными мастерскими,расходными запчастями и деталями к самолету экипаж искомого самолета и лично отец не раз пользовался во время ВОВ. Все борта с Ли-2 начинаются "Л" а надо с "Х" хотя они выполняли маршруты Внуково- Челябинск- Свердловск. А вот Самтреди (Тбилисси) не нашел.  Напишите, если не трудно, где хранятся материалы на материалы по личному составу 10-11 авиаотрядов ВСО и пилотов авиации ГУЛАГ.В какой архив мне следует обратиться? Напомню что фамилии он не помнит поэтому с личным составом туго. Я очень благодарен за ваше сообщение про пилотов и механиков авиации Гулага. Так как представители спецфондов ГУВД только "крутили пальцем у виска" когда я им говорил о воспоминаниях отца, они лишь говорили что ничего подобного не слышали я мол диссертацию защитила на архивах и таково просто не может быть что бы привлекали заключенных ИТЛ в качестве пилотов, бортмехаников, потому что не может быть никогда.Вероятно привлекая их документально не отражали.Хотелось бы ошибаться на этот счет.

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый vetalgve

Вы пишите,что по воспоминаниям отца передача самолета состоялась в феврале 1947г по причине нежелания членов экипажа продолжать службу.Истинный мотив по всей вероятности кроется в другом - в сентябрьском приказе  1946г. ГУ Гражданского воздушного флота о территориальном разделении управления и создании АО с последующей переаттестацией летного состава.
В отношении пилотов-штурманов имеющих судимости  следует сказать следующее. В послевоенный период практика их использования  (из-за нехватки кадров) была прекращена,тем более,что и в период ВОВ ЗК имеющих судимость по государственным и особо опасным преступлениям против порядка управления (статьи УК РСФСР 58-1...108) близко к самолету не допускали.
Кстати об этом моменте помниться вспоминал Ю.А.Гарнаев и М.Л.Галлай
Впрочем,данный запрет мало влиял на общее положение дел в ГВФ в послевоенный период,когда с аэродромов были убраны все люди имевшие по(и не)гашенные судимости. Например инспекция проведенная ГУ ГВФ в июне 1948г выявила множество недостатков и нарушений в работе авиаотрядов.В частности (небольшой отрывок из доклада) : ".... Имеется достаточное количество подразделений, в которых вследствие бесконтрольности допускают большие хищения и растраты государственных средств. По гражданскому воздушному флоту расхищено в 1947 году 1490200 рублей деньгами, на 1412700 рублей имущественно-материальных ценностей, из них по управлению рабочего снабжения на 693700 рублей, горюче-смазочных  материалов на 547100 рублей, и это только те хищения, которые были  вскрыты. Как могло, например, случиться, что в Харьковском аэропорте в течение нескольких лет действовала банда по расхищению горючего и расхитила его на сумму 134000 рублей.   У нас имеются сведения, что в Волжском управлении ГВФ груз на Москву из  Саратова перевозится сначала в Куйбышев и не грузится в Саратове на прямые рейсы до Москвы, а в Куйбышеве загружаются самолеты Куйбышевского отряда, причем «волгари» дают объяснение, что «Аэрофлот», мол, на этом ничего не теряет, так как грузоотправители лишний перегон оплачивают».

PS.Смотрите личку.

----------


## vetalgve

Прошу помочь установить какие нибудь данные членов экипажа Х-360 СССР. Статья Глава 17 Белявский В. А. Тридцать лет на стройках Минсредмаша. Рукопись. Обнинск, 1993, с. 1-3 натолкнула на следы искомого самолета. Вот ее выдержки:

"После перевода саперов из Наркомата обороны в НКВД руководитель стройки генерал-майор А.Н. Комаровский стал называться начальником исправительно-трудовых лагерей и строительства Челябинского металлургического завода Наркомата внутренних дел СССР"
"В середине октября 1945 года, когда уже вовсю зарядили осенние дожди, в один из относительно ясных дней над озерами между Кыштымом и Каслями долго летал двухмоторный "Дуглас", в котором находились генералы Заве-нягин, Комаровский, главный инженер Челябметаллургстроя Сапрыкин, представители других организаций."
Вместе с тем есть данные по реестрам того времени всего три самолета.

"СССР-Х360 зав. № 1846804, владелец НК Средмаш, дата регистрации 18.03.1943, позднее был перерегистрирован на СССР-Л3942, затем СССР-Л4100.

СССР-Х362 зав. № 1847001, владелец НК Танковой промышленности, дата регистрации 18.03.1943, позднее был перерегистрирован на СССР-Л4101.

Речь может идти только о C-47 зав. № 118610, опознавательный знак СССР-Х361, зарегистрован 18.03.1943 г. Владелец - Дальстрой. Других С-47 СССР-Х36.. не было."
Очень похоже что самолет принадлежал не Челябметаллургстрою,  а НК Средмашу. Да вот только все равно Ф.И.О. членов экипажа по номеру установить не получилось.

----------


## Петрович

приподнимем
1936 Алма-Ата

----------

